# Three Letters = Three Words...



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Choose three random letters, the next person tries to make three words with those letters. Be sure to leave three letters for the next person!  

LQY

So I could say *Loves Quarrels Yesterday*

So the three letters to start are...

SOR


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2019)

Sloshed On Rum 

P T B


----------



## tinytn (Jul 12, 2019)

*Pete's Tired Today

G O N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Get On Now

RTP


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2019)

Remove The Plaster

B U G


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2019)

Bench Under Grandpa

S R P


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Sara Rises Proudly

PSK


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2019)

Pete Sampled Kabob

A J  X


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2019)

Albert Jumped Xrays

WMS


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2019)

Wide mouth snakes 

B O P


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2019)

Bonnie Owns Penguins

KLI


----------



## tinytn (Jul 15, 2019)

Keep looking inside 

P G E


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2019)

Play Games Everyday

R Q D


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2019)

Require quiet drums 

P A W


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2019)

Playing around water

C K O


----------



## tinytn (Jul 16, 2019)

Crazy Kangaroos outside 

Y S E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2019)

Yodeling sounds eerie 

L A P


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Label All Pills

T  W  C


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2019)

Tiny wiggling caterpillar 

V E T


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2019)

Various everyday troubles 

L O D


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Lazy Old Dog

M J  W


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2019)

Mint Julip water 

P L T


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2019)

Pink little toes 

M A P


----------



## tinytn (Jul 18, 2019)

Make a pie

C O P


----------



## Gemma (Jul 18, 2019)

Cat's on pillow

A N L


----------



## tinytn (Jul 18, 2019)

*Animals Now Loose 

B J K *


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)

Because Joey Knows

A L C


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2019)

Another lost chicken 

D E L


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 19, 2019)

Don enjoyed lying

G R T


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2019)

Getting really tired 

H L T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2019)

*Hortense likes Tinkerbelle

L C M*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2019)

Lets collect mushrooms 

P E G


----------



## tinytn (Jul 20, 2019)

Pet elephants gently 

N F O


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2019)

Not For One

VWP


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

Very Welcome Pet

U I O


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2019)

Ulysses is odd 

S A T


----------



## tinytn (Jul 21, 2019)

*Seniors Attending Tennis 

P D E *


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

Pizza Dinner Everyone

K G L


----------



## tinytn (Jul 21, 2019)

Keep going Left 

K E M


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 21, 2019)

Ken enjoys Music

J A R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Jimmy asked  Robert

H W S


----------



## Gemma (Jul 22, 2019)

Hand washing shirt

I B K


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 22, 2019)

*Ice Bucket Keeper

M B A*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 22, 2019)

*My back aches 

D L W *


----------



## Gemma (Jul 23, 2019)

Does lettuce wilt

P Y U


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2019)

Parse Yoga Useful

O S M


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

Old snails moan 

V A N


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2019)

Vets are numerous !

T O H


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 24, 2019)

Thomas Owes Heather

PCM


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2019)

Package coming Monday

T C B


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2019)

Two cotton buds 

G I P


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 24, 2019)

George is Perfect

H J Q


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2019)

Hold Jury Quarantined

A B C


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 25, 2019)

Arthur Bought Chocolate

J V S


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2019)

James visited Sara

MWP


----------



## Gemma (Jul 26, 2019)

Mike was painting

K W I


----------



## tinytn (Jul 26, 2019)

Keep wife informed

P E D


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2019)

Peddle everywhere downhill 

J A M


----------



## tinytn (Jul 26, 2019)

*Just another Monday

T R Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2019)

Trusted regularly yesterday

IOP


----------



## tinytn (Jul 26, 2019)

*inside our Park 

L O D*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 26, 2019)

Limping old dog 
N.S.W


----------



## tinytn (Jul 26, 2019)

North, South, West 

G K R


----------



## Kadee (Jul 26, 2019)

Give Kate rice 
T O B


----------



## tinytn (Jul 26, 2019)

Tuna ona Bun 

G H P


----------



## Kadee (Jul 26, 2019)

Grandma hulls peanuts 

G D A


----------



## Gemma (Jul 26, 2019)

Good Diet Advice

J O V


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2019)

Jerry Often Vapes

RSL


----------



## Gemma (Jul 27, 2019)

Red Silky Lingerie

G U M


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2019)

Grew unusual marshmallows 

C A P


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2019)

Crappy Art Poster

K B Q


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2019)

Keep being quiet 

W O K


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2019)

Waiting On Kids

N U M


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 28, 2019)

Names Under Mine

WLS


----------



## tinytn (Jul 29, 2019)

Wicked long sentence 

C H R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2019)

Country Home Renovation

D T Y


----------



## Gemma (Jul 29, 2019)

Dance The Yablochko

C E H


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2019)

Can't Eat Haggis 

H O P


----------



## Gemma (Jul 29, 2019)

He Often Prays

I Q P


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 29, 2019)

*Inch Queen Pretty

F R N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2019)

Former Registered Nurse

O I C


----------



## tinytn (Jul 29, 2019)

Old idiotic cat 

G B A


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2019)

Global Barbie-doll Association

TTR


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2019)

Train Track Rails 

N K S


----------



## Gemma (Jul 30, 2019)

Never Kiss Skunks

S V R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

Sweet Vacation Resort

W H E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2019)

Wombats have ears 

M U D


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2019)

*Mid University Devils

G P W*


----------



## Gemma (Jul 30, 2019)

George Picked Watermelon

S E I


----------



## tinytn (Jul 31, 2019)

*Sally enjoyed Indiana

k p s *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 31, 2019)

* Ken purchased Shoes

B S T*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2019)

Breakfast served today 

F D L


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2019)

Fish don't laugh 

H A M


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2019)

Hear All Men

J O C


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 31, 2019)

Join our club

M R S


----------



## Gemma (Jul 31, 2019)

Making Raspberry Sundaes 

B P D


----------



## tinytn (Jul 31, 2019)

Big Powdered Diaper 

G P S


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2019)

Good People's Service

JDB


----------



## Gemma (Aug 1, 2019)

Jay Didn't Budge 

N E M


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

Never Eat Meat

V C W


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2019)

Very cold water 

L O P


----------



## tinytn (Aug 1, 2019)

Lack of Patience 

P T K


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

Pass The Ketchup

A Y U


----------



## Kadee (Aug 1, 2019)

Approve yellowcake uranium 

A U S


----------



## Gemma (Aug 1, 2019)

Always Use Soap

Y A W


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 1, 2019)

You are Wild

J L H


----------



## Gemma (Aug 1, 2019)

Just Leaving Home

T G M


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2019)

The Gamers Meet

M H B


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2019)

Many Happy Birthdays

D S A


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2019)

Don't sniff asbestos 

V E G


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

Very Elegant Gathering

I C W


----------



## Gemma (Aug 3, 2019)

Ice Cream Week!

K E O


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2019)

Keep eating oats

F I G


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

*Feed It Good!

P I O*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Play It Over

R E W


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2019)

Rewind Each Workday

NST


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2019)

Nettles sting things 

A C H


----------



## tinytn (Aug 4, 2019)

Amen Church Hymns 

M  K S


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2019)

Making Ketchup Sackets

YWM


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

You Will Memorize

L  G  U


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2019)

Lobsters go underwater 

P I N


----------



## tinytn (Aug 5, 2019)

Pounding in Nails 

G Z H


----------



## Raven (Aug 5, 2019)

Great Zebras hiding.

P E R


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2019)

*Persons Entering Retirement

M B W*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

Many Birthday Wishes

A S X


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2019)

Another Shoulder X-ray

P O T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

Party Onion Tray

R J F


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2019)

Real jumping ferrets 

B U Z


----------



## Gemma (Aug 6, 2019)

Buckle Up Zac

Q Y W


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 6, 2019)

Quinn you won

K U N


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2019)

Knitted underwear notices 

D O F


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 8, 2019)

Dearest Olivia Forever

E M C


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2019)

Early Morning Cartoon

L A T


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2019)

Little ants tickle 

Q E D


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Quenching Every Drop

D E Q


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2019)

Do Exercises Quickly

O U C


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2019)

Old unicorns creak 

P B G


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Pretty Baby Girl

F D S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2019)

Four Dancing Snails 

P E K


----------



## Gemma (Aug 12, 2019)

People Eat Kale

J D A


----------



## tinytn (Aug 12, 2019)

Just drink anything

Y F B


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2019)

Yams for Breakfast 

G U N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2019)

Give Undivided Notice

H D L


----------



## Gemma (Aug 12, 2019)

Help Deliver Lunch

P H R


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)

Pretty Hair Ribbons

K T C


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2019)

Kleptomaniacs Take Chances 

T O M


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)

Track Our Miles

W I N


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 13, 2019)

Wine in Need

D E W


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2019)

Drink Elderberry Wine

P U G


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2019)

Please Use Glass

V F R


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 15, 2019)

Very Furry Rabbit

P B W


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Please Be Wrong

H S A


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2019)

Have Some Anchovies 

V A T


----------



## Gemma (Aug 15, 2019)

Visit At Ten

I A B


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 16, 2019)

I am Bad

OLC


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2019)

Old Lady Condition

G F E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2019)

Green faced elves

T O C


----------



## tinytn (Aug 16, 2019)

Tiny old Cat

P T H


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2019)

Petit Tiny Hamster 

S L M


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Sad Late Movie

C R W


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2019)

Cracked rear window

M U T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Many Unanswered Texts

N B L


----------



## tinytn (Aug 18, 2019)

Nine Bulls Loose 

 M O R


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2019)

Most often Repeated

KDW


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2019)

Kitchen Disaster Woes

D R N


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2019)

Dripping rain now 

T I P


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2019)

Tell Important People

C A X


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2019)

Chat About Xylophones 

H U B


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)

Helping Uncle Bill

L R W


----------



## Sparky (Aug 22, 2019)

Let's Recycle Wardrobes 

D O F


----------



## Gemma (Aug 22, 2019)

Dig Out Flowers

I O W


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2019)

I Owe Walter

K R E


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2019)

Katie Returns Everything

DFW


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2019)

Drink firewater warily 

A T C


----------



## Gemma (Aug 24, 2019)

All Those Cats! 

L E B


----------



## Repondering (Aug 24, 2019)

Liberate every beach!

W T R


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2019)

What's The Reason?

WPS


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)

Will People Serve

L Z  M


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2019)

Little Zigzagging Mouse 

B G E


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2019)

Big -  Gigantic - Enormous !

D F H


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2019)

Dubious Foreign Ham 

P G O


----------



## Gemma (Aug 27, 2019)

Pretty Grouchy Oldman

H U G


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

Heed urgent growling!

F M B


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2019)

Find Missing Boots 

Z A G


----------



## Gemma (Aug 28, 2019)

Zorro And Geronimo

O O D


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2019)

Official Office Document

N R E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2019)

Never remember everything 

T V L


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)

Tried Very Long

BRW


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2019)

Bring Relay Whistle

J U A


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2019)

Jump up, Alphonse!

B O L


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2019)

Bag of Loot 

P I P


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2019)

Put In Place

F H D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2019)

*Ferocious Hyena Devours

S W C*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2019)

Soon White Christmas 

F A B


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2019)

Film About Bootlegging

V O G


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2019)

Vampires or Ghouls 

L E T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2019)

*Little Easter Treats

B P S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 3, 2019)

Be Passive Sis

RAL


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2019)

Rainfall Amount Light

H J Y


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2019)

Hear Jumbucks Yodeling 

G A F


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2019)

*Great Antler Festival

H N W*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2019)

Have Nettle Wine 

V I P


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 4, 2019)

Voting in Philadelphia

R L M


----------



## tinytn (Sep 4, 2019)

*Real live Music

B I R *


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2019)

Burn its Rubber

WPC


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2019)

While People Clapped

A T M


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2019)

Antelopes Talk Mooselike 

P O T


----------



## tinytn (Sep 5, 2019)

*Potatoes often talk 

L H R *


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

Let Homer Read

S Y E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2019)

Start yodeling Esperanto 

H A K


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)

Had another kink

B P A


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2019)

Bachelor Party Affair

K L O


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2019)

Kaftans look odd 

R U M


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2019)

Return  Used Merchandise

S N A


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2019)

Some Never Agree 

W P G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 12, 2019)

Waiting Patiently Guys!

M L V


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2019)

Moroccans Like Vacuuming 

S E G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2019)

Save Every Goose

O P T


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2019)

Odd pointed toes 

F U G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2019)

Finish Using Grill

D W P


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2019)

Don't want poltergeist 

S O H


----------



## Gemma (Sep 24, 2019)

Sold Our Home

L U M


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2019)

Little Understood Maize

N R Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 25, 2019)

Noreen Ran Quickly

OPW


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2019)

Old Petrified Waffles 

M B E


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2019)

Maggie Bought Envelopes

CPW


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2019)

Coffee poured wet 

P O G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2019)

Plant Our Garden

D B A


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2019)

Don't Bring Aardvarks 

S W B


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2019)

Singing With Baby

T U Y


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2019)

*Their Uncle Yodels

M A K*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2019)

Macaroons Are Krumbly  

A B C


----------



## tinytn (Sep 29, 2019)

*All babies Cry

T U G*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2019)

Trained Underwater Giraffes 

D E F


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2019)

Daily Errand Frenzy

K P S


----------



## toffee (Oct 1, 2019)

KEEP PRAYING SIR'

IVL


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2019)

Iguanas versus Lemmings

D U G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2019)

Daily Usage Guide

S R T


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)

Suzy Rides Triumph

SPR


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2019)

Several People Revolt

C W E


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2019)

Cats Watch Everything 

G H I


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Giant Hugo Intimates

BSA


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2019)

Bees Sting Anything

G A D


----------



## tinytn (Oct 6, 2019)

*Gone All Day

E L Y *


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2019)

Eels Like Yodeling

S E G


----------



## tinytn (Oct 7, 2019)

Someone's eating Garlic 

S G C


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 7, 2019)

Stop Googling Celebrities  

P G S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2019)

Pygmies Get Smaller 

S T R


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2019)

Skin the Rabbit

N E T


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2019)

Never eat turtles.

B Y P


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2019)

Boisterous yodeling parrot

G A S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

Gurgling, awful stomach

M B T


----------



## Gemma (Oct 9, 2019)

Mouse bit toe

E T E


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 9, 2019)

*Eat Treats Early

W A M*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2019)

*Wait a minute!

T A  E*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2019)

There's always earwigs 

V I M


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2019)

Very important message

T K W


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2019)

Trina Knows Wilma

TPZ


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2019)

_Yes, it's easy using names.^_

Trombonists Prefer Zithering  

R S T


----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2019)

Reading Standard Text 

G O K


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2019)

Goats Often Kazoo 

B E V


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2019)

Bring Every Vermin

A N D


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2019)

Another Nodding Dog

W E D


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2019)

Win Every Debate

F Z R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2019)

Four Zebras Running 

B I F


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 22, 2019)

Birds In Flight

D U T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2019)

*Dive Until Twilight

P I D*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2019)

Pigs in Dirt 

W O T


----------



## tinytn (Oct 23, 2019)

Watch out tomorrow!

P H R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2019)

Pigeons Hate Ravens 

S O P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2019)

Sack of Potatoes

L B  N


----------



## tinytn (Oct 24, 2019)

*Left Behind now

F R O *


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2019)

Found round oranges 

M G S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2019)

Many Ground Squirrels

D  Y  E


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2019)

Dyed yellow eyebrows 

P A T


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2019)

Please,  another topic! 

F G C


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 27, 2019)

Following Gremlins Closely

MSP


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2019)

Missing Special People

K L T


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2019)

Kitchen Looks Tidy

G I F


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2019)

Gift It Forward

A C B


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2019)

Another Cheap Balloon 

D F E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2019)

Doing Face Exercises

J B O


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2019)

Jumping between octopuses 

G H I


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2019)

Great Holiday Image

W Q P


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2019)

Want Quiet Peanuts 

M B L


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Marshmallows better lit

WSG


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2019)

White Sugar Granules 

L G P


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Little gnomes peaking

KLW


----------



## Repondering (Nov 6, 2019)

Knitting Lapland Wool

H R D


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Huddle Right Down

PSS


----------



## Repondering (Nov 6, 2019)

Point Starboard Sailor

L F T


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Looking For Tonto

BRL


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2019)

Bright Reflective Lights

A M W


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2019)

All Men Whistle 

R V T


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2019)

Raving Vigilante Tortoise 

H O G


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2019)

Hold On Gary

L L K


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2019)

Lovely Little Kittens

N U T


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2019)

Noisy Ukulele Tunes 

B I C


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2019)

Baby In Charge

S P K


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)

She Probably Knows

BWP


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2019)

Beautiful White Portrait
L G F


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2019)

L G F

Let George Fish

R L T


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2019)

Right Lane Turn

T E N


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2019)

Three easy names

E Y S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2019)

Enjoying your soup 

G R P


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2019)

Get rubber pants 

R P H


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2019)

Rat Pack Hangout

C  N  B


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2019)

Canaries never bark

W L M


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 12, 2019)

Walt Loves Movies

J K T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2019)

Just Keep Trying

R  C  P


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2019)

Remove Cork Properly 

G A F


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

*Get Angry Fast

D O M*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2019)

Dancing on moon 

P E N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2019)

*Pick Everything noteworthy 

K G  T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 15, 2019)

King George Thought

CBW


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2019)

Christmas  Blessings  Worldwide

T  A  E


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2019)

Teachers And Education

RPW


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2019)

Remove Purple Wallpaper 

V N G


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2019)

View New Game

D Y  O


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2019)

Did you Order?

B P W


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2019)

Bring Plenty Water

M L Z


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2019)

Moths like zinging 

H B C


----------



## tinytn (Nov 19, 2019)

Hide behind cows 

T K V


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2019)

Two Knotted Vipers 

O M G


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)

On Manual Gears

Y U P


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2019)

Your Uninvited Puppy

S D W


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2019)

Start Drinking Water

P V G


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2019)

*Picking various Greens*

G D L


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 21, 2019)

Garage Double Lock

PSR


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2019)

Play some Reggae  

K H N


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2019)

King Henry's Next

BSP


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2019)

Bring some pumpkins 

M O G


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2019)

*Many Other Greens

B T C*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2019)

*Bring the Corn 

G E N *


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2019)

Give Everyone News

T R Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Try Reading Yesterday

PUC


----------



## Gemma (Nov 24, 2019)

Pick Up Children

K P N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2019)

Keep Package Neat

W O H


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2019)

Whistle or Howl

B A M


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Bumble Bees are Marvelous

NAP


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 24, 2019)

No American Papers!

*C H P*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Christmas Holiday Party

D  F  M


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Diagrams From Mars

MCM


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Making Cookie Mess

U E V


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Using Everyone's vehicles

HOR


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2019)

*Hanging over Railing 

I L M*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2019)

Iguanas like music 

W L P


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Walk Like Pete

N  D  U


----------



## Gemma (Nov 25, 2019)

Never Dried Undies

V E D


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Visit Everyone Downhill

KWP


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2019)

Kettle Whistling Perhaps 

L J P


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2019)

*Lets Just Party 

S T Y *


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2019)

Sing Three Yodels 

B O T


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2019)

*Big Old Truck

P L T *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Party List Tonight

YPS


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2019)

Yeti's prefer sandwiches 

V I M


----------



## toffee (Nov 28, 2019)

VICTOR IS MEAN

Z I A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2019)

*Zebra's in America?

p j e *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Pigs Just Eat

LMW


----------



## Gemma (Nov 29, 2019)

Like Mild Winters

K L I


----------



## tinytn (Nov 29, 2019)

*Keep looking inside *

W O R


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2019)

Washing old rhubarb 

V M K


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2019)

Very Merry  Kids

O R P


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Old Reptiles Party

MCY


----------



## Gemma (Nov 30, 2019)

Merry Christmas Y'all! 

H N E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2019)

Have No Eggnog! 

K S K


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2019)

Keep singing karaoke 

B O W


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Brother of Wendy's

FOB


----------



## Gemma (Dec 1, 2019)

Free On Board

A R E


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2019)

Aardvarks remember everything 

E O L


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Everything Old Lasts

TPZ


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2019)

Three Pouting Zebras 

P A W


----------



## tinytn (Dec 2, 2019)

Pulled another weed !

R G M


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

Receiving Greater Merits

VWP


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2019)

Very Wobbly  Plant

N S A


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2019)

Never Slurp Arsenic 

P H D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 3, 2019)

Put hands down

K F C


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

First one that came to my mind was Kentucky Fried Chicken... But That's too easy...So...

Katie Found Charles

MMT


----------



## Gemma (Dec 3, 2019)

Mike Made Tostadas

K U B


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2019)

Keep up baking!

D Y S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2019)

Dogs yapping somewhere 

G A F


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2019)

Going After Fame

I   J  K


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2019)

Icy Jars Keep

B G S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2019)

*Bags Get Soggy

C Y A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)

Color your A55

KGW


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2019)

Keep Getting Whooped

E R  L


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

Early Ratings Low

B D A


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2019)

Butterflies Don't Argue 

W L F


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2019)

Well Liked  Friend

B  V  A


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2019)

Blue Velvet Anorak 

T I C


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2019)

Take it casually

d b S


----------



## Gemma (Dec 10, 2019)

Don't Be Silly 

Q R A


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)

Queens rarely argue

WPR


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 11, 2019)

White Prairie  Rabbit

J U P


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Jump up, please!

S L A


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2019)

Someone likes artichokes 

G F P


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Great First Prize

B M V


----------



## Gemma (Dec 11, 2019)

Buy Mom Vodka

K U C


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2019)

Keep using Chopsticks

J L M


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2019)

Juggling Looks Monotonous 

V A T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)

Very Ambitious  Teacher

G F D


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2019)

Gone For Donuts 

M B L


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2019)

Might be late!

C Y P


----------



## Gemma (Dec 13, 2019)

Call your Priest 

L R T


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)

Lovers reunite tonight

WRM


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2019)

Will rabbits mate?

S N T


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 13, 2019)

Started napping today

G Y D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2019)

Get your dog!

T R G


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2019)

Try rum gargling 

K A B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2019)

Keep All Bills

R  W  P


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)

Real Whales Participate

BLW


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2019)

Banshees Like Waling  

G O G


----------



## tinytn (Dec 15, 2019)

*Gambling on Games

D K B*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)

Don't Know @Bonnie 

TPW


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2019)

Two Puppies Wanted

L H A


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)

London Hockey Association 

BMT


----------



## Gemma (Dec 16, 2019)

Bought More Toothpaste

G R O


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)

Grow Radishes Openly

PWC


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2019)

Please Wait Calmly

O  W   S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2019)

Old whistles squeak 

V O P


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

Volumes of People!

S T W


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)

Stop This Work

PQM


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

Post quickly, Mike4lorie !  

W A L


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)

Will All Lovers


CST


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

Coastal Shore Time

B H A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2019)

*Back Home Again 

 J F O*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

Jug Full Overturned

S N A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2019)

*Someone new arrived 

H P F*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

Happy Popular Forum

W A B


----------



## Gemma (Dec 17, 2019)

Walked another Dog

D R G


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)

Double Ring Game

HPW


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2019)

Happy People  Wrapping

M  G  F


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2019)

My girlfriend fell  

Y S B


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2019)

Yodelers sweat buckets 

D U G


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2019)

*Digging up Gold !

 P F M *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2019)

Performances Feature Musicians

N G P


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)

Nancy going places

KWL


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

Kangaroos want liquor 

B I F


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2019)

Blanketed in frost

H R N


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy Recognition today

PUS


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2019)

Please Use Safely

T S T


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2019)

Tempting Sales Tomorrow?

B A P


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2019)

*Balloons are Popping !


H N R*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2019)

*Hilda Never Rants!

S W P*


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2019)

Soft white puppies

F T H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2019)

First Try Hardest

A  D   U


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2019)

Another Dented Umbrella 

R P M


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2019)

Return people's money

D B N


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2019)

Don't bite newts 

B E V


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2019)

*Begin eating veggies

L F A*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2019)

Look for angels 

G E W


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Go East, willingly

S N A


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2019)

*Stop nagging anyone*

*P G E*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Please get eggs.

C O R


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2019)

*Cars on Roads

S N S *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Sleeping near someone

D L A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2019)

*Dogs look awesome

P F S *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Porcupines from South

B E D


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2019)

Big Bad Boy

C R T


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2019)

*Curvy Round Table 

K D I *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2019)

Knocking Down Icicles 

H O G


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

Helping Old Goats

D S T


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2019)

*Distant snow throwing

T L D *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

Too Late Dinner

S N G


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2019)

*Saw night Ghost !

L R S *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

Leaving Refrigerator Snacks

M W A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2019)

*Make wise Assumptions

L  S T*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2019)

*Less sunshine today.

M T D*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

Mirror Too damaged

B V A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 24, 2019)

Beautiful Varied   Arrangement  

G   P  O


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2019)

Grinning pigs oink

H I P


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

Hippo's In Paradise

G M T


----------



## Gemma (Dec 24, 2019)

Grow More Tomatoes

W O I


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

Welcome "Otters International"

N F I


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2019)

No Fountain inside 

L D T


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

Lower Delivery Time

M A B


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2019)

*Making Apple Butter 

L D T *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2019)

Lots Doing Time

MCE


----------



## Gemma (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas Everyone!

H N Y


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2019)

Happy New Year 

N Y R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 25, 2019)

New York Reporter

B  N  M


----------



## Gemma (Dec 25, 2019)

Bought New Mittens

U E S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2019)

*Unusual Elf Snow

L F W*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2019)

Left For Winter!

D B R


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2019)

*Drive Back Roads

L T S *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2019)

Less traffic, Sundays

G O F


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2019)

Going on forever 

B U T


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2019)

Black Under Tiles 

C N H


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2019)

Cheese 'n Ham 

S O S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2019)

*Save old Souls

B O E *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2019)

Both Odd/Even

H A D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2019)

*Happy and Delighted

M P E *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2019)

Mad People Excluded

L F B


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2019)

Let's feed baboons

A P E


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2019)

After posting experiences....

B N A


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2019)

Brenda Never Answers

MSW


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2019)

Mild Sunny  Weather

U  A  C


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2019)

Unleash another cake

W E D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 30, 2019)

*Waiting every day

L E K*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 31, 2019)

Let's eat kebabs

F O G


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2020)

Flock  of Geese

D  W  T


----------



## Sparky (Jan 1, 2020)

Ducks Waddle Too

V I M


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2020)

Very Imperative Memo

B N S


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2020)

*Begin Nominations Soon 

N S R*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 3, 2020)

Never Stop Running

R P H


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

Rats Prefer Hotdogs 

H A T


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2020)

Have any time?

F  S  C


----------



## Sparky (Jan 6, 2020)

Five second countdown 

C O D


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2020)

Calendar of Dates

M  K  U


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 6, 2020)

*Massive Keep Up

H C O*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 6, 2020)

*Home Coming Parade 

F O N*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 7, 2020)

Fighting Over Nothing 

D E W


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 7, 2020)

*Did Everyone Wait?

B V O*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2020)

Buttered Vegetables Offered

N F T


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2020)

Need four triangles 

F U Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 9, 2020)

*Found Uncle Zeke

G V J*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 10, 2020)

*Got Valuable Jewelry 

K F S*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 10, 2020)

Kippers feel squishy 

A H B


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

Another hot bath?

B L A


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2020)

Baboon Look Adorable 

D L G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2020)

*Dogs love growling.

S O A*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2020)

Send out assurances

L W T


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Long Wait Time


H A S


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2020)

Hello All Seniors

P  Y   W


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2020)

Puff Your Whistle 

M O T


----------



## Gemma (Jan 14, 2020)

Moved Office Table

F U S


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2020)

Free.. used sofa

H  J  T


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2020)

Home-canned Jarred Tomatoes

D V S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 15, 2020)

D V S

Delivery Van Service

J L T


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2020)

Jagged Line Trails

M C E


----------



## tinytn (Jan 15, 2020)

*Make center entrance 

P F R*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2020)

*Perfect  Family Reunion*

L S A


----------



## tinytn (Jan 15, 2020)

*Long Sunday Afternoon

J D U*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2020)

Jacket deemed useful

A B N


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2020)

Another birthday noted

C G  C


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 17, 2020)

Celebrity Gourmet Cook


Y L G


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2020)

Your lasting gratitude

D O B


----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2020)

Drinkers often babble 

T O G


----------



## tinytn (Jan 17, 2020)

*Take Out Garbage

P D L *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2020)

Past Due Late 

W A N


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2020)

Waiting another nanosecond 

B O M


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2020)

Bring ordinary monsters

L W E


----------



## tinytn (Jan 18, 2020)

Ladies  walk elegantly

P V W


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2020)

Prefer viewing waterfall

S G D


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2020)

Stop growing dandelions

C U P


----------



## tinytn (Jan 19, 2020)

*Call Uncle Pete

D*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2020)

Doing great today

H H T


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2020)

Hate having toothache 

S A P


----------



## tinytn (Jan 20, 2020)

*Save a Pet 

J F R*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 20, 2020)

July friends reunion

D C A


----------



## Sparky (Jan 21, 2020)

Dingbats can't act

B I N


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

Beavers Ignore Nails

D M A


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2020)

Drink More Advocaat

V O G


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

Vintage organ groans

C F E


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

Country  Fair Event

K  S  X


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

Knee Sometimes X-rayed

B A H


----------



## Gemma (Jan 25, 2020)

Breakfast At Hilton

KA L


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2020)

Keep All Letters

T  E  V


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2020)

Touch Every Vegetable

IPS


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 25, 2020)

I play stupid

J R Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2020)

Julie Ran Yesterday

BWM


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

Beware Wooly Monster 

S O T


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2020)

Snails on Toast 

D E W


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 25, 2020)

Dora eats worms

J S S


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

John sinks snails

F Y H


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 25, 2020)

Finished your Homework

L M A


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

Leave mine alone!  

N I C


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2020)

Never Impersonate Cats

H  S  B


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

Habitat supports beavers

D R O


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2020)

Don't run off 

P O P


----------



## tinytn (Jan 26, 2020)

*Popcorn, over popped!

N R J*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 26, 2020)

Never Return Junk

CWP


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2020)

Call With Plan

L S L


----------



## tinytn (Jan 26, 2020)

*Look, See, Listen 

O F E*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2020)

Old Faded Earmuffs 

C A T


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2020)

Capture adult tarantulas

S M O


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2020)

Small Male Otter

P Q R


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2020)

Perfect quick replies!  

D B A


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2020)

Droopy beard asses 

F I G


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2020)

frequent Iguana guests

S U D


----------



## Gemma (Jan 28, 2020)

Stop using deodorant

P I R


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2020)

Pie is ready 

C E W


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2020)

Cut excessive waste

F T M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 29, 2020)

*Fooling the masses

P J W*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 29, 2020)

Pink Jeep Wrangler

G P A


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 29, 2020)

Getting People Angry

L L T


----------



## connect1 (Jan 30, 2020)

Long Lease Tenant


D E N


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 30, 2020)

Darling Edna's Naughty

NWP


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 30, 2020)

Never wear Prada

U V T


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 30, 2020)

Upper Vermont Trailerparks

BCW


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2020)

Bought cheap waffles 

J I G


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 30, 2020)

Jogging isn't Great

G R S


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2020)

Giraffes run swiftly

B M A


----------



## tinytn (Jan 30, 2020)

Buy me anything!

K  E   R


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 31, 2020)

Keep Everyone Rowdy

PWM


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2020)

Pie without Mash 

H O B


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2020)

Having ordinary breakfast

S N W


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 31, 2020)

Selling new watch 

R S T


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2020)

Rarely See Turtles !  

H A D


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 31, 2020)

Harry and Diane 

J L P


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Julie Loves Parsnip

THW


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2020)

Time Honored   Wish

D  R  E


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Donna Read Everything

BIW


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2020)

Blue isn't White 

S U P


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2020)

Saddle Up Pony

C B  A


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

Cute Baby Animals

D M T


----------



## Sparky (Feb 4, 2020)

Do Make Tea

B U N


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 4, 2020)

Built Underneath Neptune

BCG


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2020)

Burnt Crispy Gruel 

S O P


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2020)

Soggy Oatmeal Plain

D T F


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2020)

Dan Tried Fishing

L J K


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

Lucky Janice Kneeled

OWM


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2020)

Over-Worn  Moccasins

S D F


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2020)

Simplest Definition First

E M O


----------



## tinytn (Feb 7, 2020)

*Everyone's Memory overloaded

 G D E *


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2020)

Great Day  Everyone!

K  W  Q


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2020)

Keep With QUality

S B C


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)

Second Best Cuddler

MSG


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2020)

My soft goat

H L A


----------



## tinytn (Feb 8, 2020)

*Has long Arms *

*S G S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 9, 2020)

Sensitive Gentle Sayings

BWP


----------



## Sparky (Feb 9, 2020)

Boring Watercress Pie

G L M


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 10, 2020)

Ghastly  Loud  Machine

N  T  O


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

Never Terribly Ordinary

S E B


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 11, 2020)

Seek Early Bedtime

VWP


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2020)

Very Wet Puddles 

C H A


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2020)

Crispy Hot Asparagus

D E M


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2020)

Dark Eerie Moths 

P A N


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2020)

Pesky Anteater Nuisance

G R O


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 15, 2020)

Go rowing often

L S R


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)

Lets Skip Rope

CLP


----------



## Sparky (Feb 16, 2020)

Cheap Looking Parsnips 

F O B


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2020)

*Fall Over Backwards

H M P*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2020)

Have More Patience 

C H O


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2020)

Call Home Often

D S A


----------



## tinytn (Feb 17, 2020)

_Don't say anything!

H W Y _


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2020)

Horses woke you?

U B N


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2020)

Unwelcome Blue Nose 

F I Z


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2020)

What, @Sparky  ?!  Where've you been hanging out? 

F I Z

Famous Internet Zaniness 

B C A


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2020)

Boiled Carrots Again

D E B


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 24, 2020)

Dating Every Boy

G  H  L


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2020)

Geckos Hate Lizards 

B A D


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Bad Attitude Dwarfs

P W Y


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2020)

Pandas Wont Yodel 

T P B


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 4, 2020)

Three Prancing Bears

N  M  E


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2020)

Need More Eclairs

V A T


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Vegetables are Tasty

F R G


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2020)

Frogs roam golfcourses

E T B


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Every Tiger Bites

J W P


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2020)

Jumbo Wants Profiteroles 

H I C


----------



## Gemma (Mar 8, 2020)

Hair Is Cut

I H U


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

I helped Up

C N P


----------



## Gemma (Mar 8, 2020)

Color Not Predominate 

V O A


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

Valley of Anchorage

P T W


----------



## Gemma (Mar 8, 2020)

Pretty Tall Woman

T L O


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

Three Lovely Octopuss's

M Q P


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2020)

Maybe quite perky!

S A L


----------



## Sparky (Mar 8, 2020)

Sasquatches Are Lurking  

G I B


----------



## Gemma (Mar 8, 2020)

Girls in Brooklyn

Q A W


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Quickly Alert Workers

H P S


----------



## Sparky (Mar 9, 2020)

Herrings Prefer Swimming 

P U G


----------



## tinytn (Mar 9, 2020)

*Pups under Garage 

 F K T *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 10, 2020)

Forth Kid Types

B M W


----------



## Gemma (Mar 10, 2020)

Buy More Watermelon

O Y I


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2020)

Own your imperfections

S L A


----------



## Sparky (Mar 10, 2020)

Snow Looks Anemic 

C A T


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2020)

*Crepes Are Tasty 

R P K*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 11, 2020)

Romanians Prefer Kazooing 

G R D


----------



## Gemma (Mar 11, 2020)

Go Read Dictionary

O R C


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 12, 2020)

Only Recall Complaints

CWP


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2020)

Chickens Will Peck

H O D


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 12, 2020)

*Happy or depressed?

F V A*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2020)

Fairly Vague Arguments

B N T


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)

Betty Never Told

NWL


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2020)

Nobody Wanted Lettuce 

B P M


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2020)

*Buy Permanent Markers

S U L*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 16, 2020)

Sort Urslya's Laundry

GUH


----------



## Sparky (Mar 16, 2020)

Grotesque Unwanted Haggis 

S N O


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 17, 2020)

Selling New Octagon

A  C    B


----------



## Sparky (Mar 17, 2020)

Artificial Cheap Balalaika

D E F


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2020)

*Drank entire flask.

R L O*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 18, 2020)

Roll Large One

B W R


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2020)

*Buy Water Reasonable

M U F*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2020)

More Underwater Fish 

V A T


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2020)

*Vast Actions Taken 

T J P*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2020)

Transylvanians Juggle Pies 

S B M


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 20, 2020)

Stand By Me

R R L


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 20, 2020)

Royal Red Lips

M W P


----------



## Sparky (Mar 21, 2020)

More Wallpaper Paste 

P E T


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2020)

*Push Every Truck

O W B*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2020)

Only Wore Black

D N P


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2020)

Don't Need Parsnips 

H O W


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Help Our Workers

P W S


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2020)

Pick With Shovel 

B U G


----------



## Gemma (Apr 1, 2020)

Big Ugly Grub

G I W


----------



## Sparky (Apr 1, 2020)

Grim In Winter 

J A M


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 5, 2020)

Just Another Man

L P D


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2020)

Let Puppy Doze

B S O


----------



## Sparky (Apr 5, 2020)

Bring some oranges 

G I B


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 6, 2020)

Greatly Improved Beer

M J R


----------



## Sparky (Apr 6, 2020)

Mighty Jumbo Rabbits 

F O G


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2020)

Field of Goats

D  W   Q


----------



## Sparky (Apr 7, 2020)

Down With Queuing 

N E D


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2020)

Never Eat  Dandelions

A  B   C


----------



## Sparky (Apr 9, 2020)

Always Be Calm 

M U G


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 10, 2020)

Many  Unavailable  Groceries

O  L   M


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2020)

Odd Llama Mittens

V E G


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 12, 2020)

View Every Game

S  A   D


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)

Sent and Delivered

B O N


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2020)

Bit of Nonsense 

F A D


----------



## Prairie dog (Apr 12, 2020)

False Advertising Deal

K P Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2020)

*Keep Playing Yahtzee

C A V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)

Card Another Victim


MWP


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2020)

Miserable Weather Pattern

F O R


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)

Forgotten or Remembered

P W M


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2020)

Purple Washing Machine 

S A P


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 16, 2020)

Sail Around Pacific

F  C  V


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2020)

Frogs Can't Vote

B O F


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2020)

*Blubber Or Fat?

D C M*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 16, 2020)

Don't Call Melanie

FFR


----------



## Gemma (Apr 18, 2020)

Finally Feeling Rambunctious

L L B


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Long Lost Boat

MTT


----------



## Gemma (Apr 18, 2020)

Mike Tossed Tomatoes

K E S


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Keeping Everyone Sane

P R S


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2020)

Painting Round Shapes 

T H E


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2020)

*The Horrible Epidemic

D V O*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)

Don't Veg Out

R T Y


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2020)

Remember To Yodel 

M U T


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Men Utilize Tools

PQP


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2020)

Pop Quick Pastry

M  C    B


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2020)

Most Cattle Backfire 

R O G


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Rolling on Ground

PFW


----------



## Sparky (Apr 26, 2020)

Penguins Find Walrus 

S A P


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

Search Again Please

WCO


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 27, 2020)

*Women's Cello Orchestra

D P R*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 28, 2020)

Daily Practical  Routine

S  A  D


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2020)

Salmon Are Damp

J K L


----------



## RubyK (Apr 28, 2020)

Just Keep Laughing

P T S


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Part Time Student

POP


----------



## Sparky (Apr 29, 2020)

Put On Pants 

T C P


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Try Coupling Pins

EVO


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2020)

Eerie Voices Overhead 

F I G


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)

Forgot Inga's Gifts

BYW


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2020)

Bad Yodeling Walrus

P B M


----------



## mike4lorie (May 2, 2020)

Put Back Money

CVP


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2020)

Cute Valued Photo

B N S


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2020)

Bought nine sausages 

P L C


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2020)

Please Look Carefully

D R O


----------



## Sparky (May 3, 2020)

Don't Require Offal 

L T G


----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)

Lift Tunnel Gate

MWP


----------



## Sparky (May 4, 2020)

Mince Waterproof Pies

C O D


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Could Order Dinner

OPW


----------



## Sparky (May 6, 2020)

Old Pirates Whistle 

F O P


----------



## JustBonee (May 6, 2020)

Front Office Policy

L  K  J


----------



## Sparky (May 7, 2020)

Lumpy Knees Judder 

P V C


----------



## Gemma (May 8, 2020)

Please Vacuum Carpet

S U V


----------



## Sparky (May 9, 2020)

Stop Upsetting Vampires 

P E P


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Peggy excepts Paul

NVE


----------



## JustBonee (May 10, 2020)

Never Vote Early

M  A  B


----------



## Sparky (May 12, 2020)

Mammoths Are Big

G N L


----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)

Golden Nuggets Live

TYW


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2020)

Thank  Your Wife

R  E  S


----------



## Sparky (May 15, 2020)

Remove Every Splodge 

F L M


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

Film Live Monkeys

GWP


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2020)

Get Waterproof Pants 

F D R


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Four Drive Reverse

POW


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2020)

Poodle On Wheels 

G B F


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

Gleeful Blue Frogs

S D M


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2020)

Silver Diamond Mine 

O H F


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2020)

*Over here, fellas!

U D L*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 20, 2020)

*Under Dog's Legs *

*V C D*


----------



## Repondering (May 20, 2020)

*Very cool device

H R T *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)

Has Rachel Taught

KWP


----------



## Sparky (May 25, 2020)

??

Ketchup With Parsnips 

B U T


----------



## mike4lorie (May 26, 2020)

Burnt Under Toes

CWM


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2020)

Chew Without Munching 

H V N


----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)

Have Volunteered Now

FWP


----------



## Sparky (May 31, 2020)

Figs With Peas 

K L P


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2020)

Keeping Lazy Porcupine

D S M


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

Don't Smack me!

NVK


----------



## Sassycakes (May 31, 2020)

*Never viewed Kojak*

*E J E*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

Everyone Jumps Elephants

PWL


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2020)

Picture Window Ledge

F  S  D


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 1, 2020)

*Found special Doctor*

*D L R*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2020)

Dracula Looks Rough 

B A N


----------



## Gemma (Jun 3, 2020)

Bark at Noises 

R O K


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)

rely on kindness

zpw


----------



## Sparky (Jun 6, 2020)

Zebras Prefer White 

V A T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2020)

*Vicar attacks theologian!

C R I*


----------



## RubyK (Jun 6, 2020)

*Children require instruction.

A T B*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 6, 2020)

*A Tasty Breakfast *

*K L M*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)

keep loving me

R T Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2020)

Return To You

B  N   M


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)

Before Next Monday

CTP


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2020)

Calm The People

D  W  A


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

do what again

tlc


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2020)

That Looks Cheap 

P U G


----------



## Gemma (Jun 15, 2020)

Pretty Unusual Group

Y L P


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 16, 2020)

Young Ladies Party

L E P


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2020)

Let Everyone Party

A  B  C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2020)

*Apricot Birthday Cake

S K V*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2020)

Strange Knitted Vest

V A N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 17, 2020)

*Vikings Are Norse

I B J*


----------



## Gemma (Jun 17, 2020)

I've Been Jinxed

E V C


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Every Valuable Cent 

K  N  T


----------



## Gemma (Jun 23, 2020)

Ken's Not Talking

E L G


----------



## joybelle (Jun 23, 2020)

Elves Love Geese

S E E


----------



## Gemma (Jun 23, 2020)

Seth Eats Eggs

H I G


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)

Happy Individuals Greet

B M R


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2020)

Bring My Raincoat

K  W   Y


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2020)

Knit Without Yodeling 

S P A


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 25, 2020)

spray paint art

L J R


----------



## Sparky (Jun 25, 2020)

Latvians Juggle Rhubarb 

V E G


----------



## joybelle (Jun 26, 2020)

Victor Earns Gold

R S D


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

Read Some Daily

G F O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2020)

*Grated Fresh Onions

L S  C*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2020)

Lotsa Swiss Cheese 

G L P


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2020)

Golden Luggage Please

K E R


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2020)

Keep Eating Ruffage 

C H R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2020)

*Chase Harry Relentlessly

A T C*


----------



## Repondering (Jul 1, 2020)

*Aztec Time Capsule

R N D *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 2, 2020)

right now divide

P G T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 2, 2020)

_*Purple Gardenias Thrive

S C K*_


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 2, 2020)

*Some camels kick!

W M T*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2020)

Wise Macaws Talk 

O T B


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

One Tough Boy

K T C


----------



## joybelle (Jul 5, 2020)

Killed the call.

D E L


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2020)

drop everyone light

Y C L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2020)

You can leave

H B N


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2020)

hurry back now

L V W


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2020)

Large Vain Walrus 

G U S


----------



## joybelle (Jul 7, 2020)

Go under silence.

O R E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2020)

Octopuses remember everything 

M U D


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2020)

Mating Under Drawbridge

NTQ


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2020)

Need To Queue 

C H A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2020)

*Check Harry's Answer

Y I K*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2020)

Yodel In Knitwear

V G W


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 10, 2020)

*Very Good Watermelon

M O C*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2020)

Make Office Call  

N A  P


----------



## joybelle (Jul 10, 2020)

Noisy applause please.

Y E E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)

yellow eyed elephant

 N V W


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2020)

Not   Very  Windy

U  B  M


----------



## joybelle (Jul 11, 2020)

Upper Breathing Management

R G T


----------



## connect1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Really Good Times


P L E


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 12, 2020)

Please love everyone

K l T


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2020)

kill it today

PLW


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2020)

Porpoises like water 

D A T


----------



## Gemma (Jul 13, 2020)

Daughter Ate Taco's

G O E


----------



## joybelle (Jul 13, 2020)

Go over everyone.

O R E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)

Orders Received Everywhere

H P W


----------



## connect1 (Jul 14, 2020)

Heated Pool Water 


B O V


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)

bring over vegetables

M W P


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2020)

Mauve waterproof pants

V I P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2020)

*Virus Is Pandemic 

D C M*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 15, 2020)

Don't Chew Milk

A B C


----------



## joybelle (Jul 15, 2020)

Australian Broadcasting Commission

N G N


----------



## Repondering (Jul 15, 2020)

New Guinea News

R P D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2020)

*Reading Penny Dreadfuls

W B K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 16, 2020)

wonderful baked kale


 C D N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Can't do nutin

H J F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2020)

Heavy Jumping Frogs 

M U D


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Man under distress

L D O


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 16, 2020)

larry dives overboard


BNM


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 17, 2020)

Born near Mom

G N A


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 17, 2020)

Going nowhere anywhere

PDE


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2020)

Plant Daisies Everywhere

T   R   C


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 17, 2020)

to remember colleen

BWP


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2020)

Bulky Wide Pants 

P N G


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2020)

Pretty Nice Gift

A  B   C


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2020)

Another Beautiful Caterpillar 

G H I


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)

get home instantly

V N W


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2020)

Very Nice Warts 

G D H


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 20, 2020)

Good dog house

K A O


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2020)

keep alligators outside

P W D


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2020)

Pick white daisies

G R  F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2020)

Grown Rhubarb Forever 

B Y T


----------



## joybelle (Jul 21, 2020)

Before your time.

E R E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2020)

*E

Early risers exercise

F M I*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 23, 2020)

File manager's interview.

E S W


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)

Ending sad week

P D Q


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2020)

Penguins Don't Quack 

C H R


----------



## joybelle (Jul 28, 2020)

Cruel Henry Retaliated

L Y D


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 28, 2020)

Like your dinner

I F B


----------



## joybelle (Jul 28, 2020)

Inch forward Bert.

H D T


----------



## Gemma (Jul 29, 2020)

Haven't Dined Today

V E A


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)

very even asphalt

M B W


----------



## joybelle (Jul 30, 2020)

More bore water.

E E R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2020)

Eat Every  Raisin

O  P   Q


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2020)

joybelle said:


> More bore water.
> E E R



@joybelle,  choose any three letters you want in this game.
From Mike:
"Choose three random letters, the next person tries to make three words with those letters. Be sure to leave three letters for the next person!"


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)

eat everybody's radishes

N T P


----------



## joybelle (Jul 30, 2020)

Open pensioner quiz.

S A T


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)

joybelle said:


> Open pensioner quiz.
> 
> S A T



@joybelle you were supposed to make a sentence out of the three-letter I left, which were N T P as I make a sentence out of your letters SAT

which will be 

simon attacks tigers


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> @joybelle you were supposed to make a sentence out of the three-letter I left, which were N T P as I make a sentence out of your letters SAT
> 
> which will be
> 
> simon attacks tigers


3 letters please @mike4lorie


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 31, 2020)

Ooops... brain can't handle more than one thing at a time

L T W


----------



## joybelle (Jul 31, 2020)

Left to wait.

B T W


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2020)

borrowed tories wagon

V O W


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2020)

Very Old   Walker

S  L  T


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 1, 2020)

*Should leave tip

A D P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2020)

another deep project

N W P


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2020)

Now walk puppy  

D  L   E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2020)

Dane Like Elvis 

M O D


----------



## joybelle (Aug 2, 2020)

Many over delivered.

S U P


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2020)

Sleep Under Palms 

B D R


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2020)

Best dressed rooster.

T D R


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2020)

tanya drives ridiculously

W M A


----------



## Gemma (Aug 7, 2020)

Want More Almonds

T E S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2020)

There's Extra Sausages 

B R T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2020)

Be Right There

C  L  W


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2020)

Common Law Wife

H M S


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2020)

Hold  My  Seat

P  O  P


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 9, 2020)

Piece of pizza

K N L


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2020)

Knitted Nice Leotard

V  R B


----------



## tinytn (Aug 12, 2020)

*Very Reliable Bank

K F C*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2020)

Kentucky Fried Chicken 

N   M  P


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2020)

Need More Potatoes 

G H B


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2020)

*Garlic Ham Burgers

O E P *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 13, 2020)

Open envelope please

C S O


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2020)

Can't Stop Outlaws

MWP


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2020)

Many  Want  Peace

E   D   T


----------



## joybelle (Aug 14, 2020)

Early Driver Tuition

S P T


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2020)

Sparkly Painted Toenails 

M W G


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2020)

*Men Welcome Groups

V D T *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2020)

Vultures Don't Tango 

B R M


----------



## Gemma (Aug 16, 2020)

Better Read More

T A M


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 16, 2020)

Take A Message

R S T


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 16, 2020)

rescue skunks tonight

B V F


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2020)

Be Very  Famous

W   N   P


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2020)

*Winning Never Pays

C W R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

crocodiles won't run

R Y P


----------



## Gemma (Aug 18, 2020)

Ripped your pants

P U I


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)

please use inches

S P Q


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2020)

Some Prefer Queens 

V E G


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)

very elegant girls

B K L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2020)

Be kind love

L N U


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2020)

Lyn never understood.

N R D


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)

never return duds

N Q P


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2020)

Not quite purple.

S T R


----------



## Sparky (Aug 22, 2020)

Seems Too Red

F O B


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2020)

*Find Other Bundles

W V K*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2020)

*Watch Very Keenly

S  G  R*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2020)

*Send Glitter Roses

D W T*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 23, 2020)

*Dotted with Tulips

H D E *


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2020)

*Huge Dangling  Earrings

P  J   D  *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)

peanutbutter jam delivery

KSW


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2020)

Karma Should Work

E   A   M


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2020)

Emus Are Marching 

B O D


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 27, 2020)

bring on demands

N M P


----------



## joybelle (Aug 28, 2020)

Naval Military Post

M S A


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)

must stand alert

A W P


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2020)

Always Work Patiently

C  B   J


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2020)

Cough Before Juggling

G L D


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)

get lost devil

N Y P


----------



## Gemma (Sep 1, 2020)

New York Police

W K C


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2020)

Water  Kerry's Cactus

P  R  O


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2020)

Prefer Round Oranges 

C H E


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2020)

Cheese Ham  Entrée

M  Y   D


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2020)

Monotonous yodeling duet

N K G


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2020)

new kings gathering

A P Q


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2020)

Apple Pie Quality

O  X   T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2020)

*Only Xerox Tests

H P F*


----------



## Gemma (Sep 7, 2020)

Holding Purple Flowers

D U W


----------



## joybelle (Sep 7, 2020)

Dahlias were underwater.

S E R


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)

sure everyone races!

B Y E


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2020)

Buy your entertainment

G  V   L


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2020)

Glowing violet leggings 

P E G


----------



## Gemma (Sep 10, 2020)

Pretty Elegant Gowns

E Q V


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 11, 2020)

every queen validates

J A R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2020)

Joke About Rabbits

C   S    L


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2020)

Can't Stop Laughing 

P F N


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2020)

Pedal  Faster  Nana

J  R  T


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 11, 2020)

Just remembered Today

L M N


----------



## joybelle (Sep 11, 2020)

Lace mended nicely.

E D Y


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2020)

Eighty  Decades  Young

P  R   T


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2020)

Please Return Today 

G R H


----------



## joybelle (Sep 14, 2020)

Grow radishes Helen.

W S N


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)

why suggest nothing

L W H


----------



## joybelle (Sep 16, 2020)

Length, width, height.

H H T


----------



## Gemma (Sep 16, 2020)

Having Halibut tonight

G U H


----------



## tinytn (Sep 16, 2020)

*Gary's usually happy

S H O *


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2020)

Safety  Harness Open

C  V   D


----------



## Gemma (Sep 17, 2020)

Can Vanessa Drive

A S V


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 17, 2020)

*Ask Sara's Vet.

O T G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 17, 2020)

open the garage

M K L


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2020)

Make Kangaroo Lasagne 

B W G


----------



## Gemma (Sep 19, 2020)

Barry walks Goats

R A G


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 19, 2020)

Running around Garden

J E L


----------



## joybelle (Sep 19, 2020)

Jungle elephants laughed.

E S D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2020)

*Eagles Soared Daily

P N B*


----------



## Gemma (Sep 20, 2020)

Play nice, boys!

Y I Y


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

Yodelling in yesterday

G N Y


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2020)

Got New Yacht

 F   S   Q


----------



## Gemma (Sep 22, 2020)

Fix Some Quiche

I J B


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2020)

Imps Jump Backwards 

C H P


----------



## Gemma (Sep 23, 2020)

California Highway Patrol

F I P


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2020)

Fun In Paradise

B W D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2020)

*Better Wolf Dances

F R U*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2020)

Fish Run Underwater 

P G D


----------



## joybelle (Sep 26, 2020)

Please go diligently

E O Y.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2020)

Emus Often Yodel 

S A G


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

Silly actor gargled.

Y R D


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 29, 2020)

your redone door

JWP


----------



## Gemma (Oct 3, 2020)

Just Washed Parka

T D A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 4, 2020)

The day after

 L D V


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)

Let's divide veggies

K R T


----------



## joybelle (Oct 5, 2020)

Kookaburra rested there.

A D E


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2020)

Act Dearly everyone

G P W


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 6, 2020)

Get posts wrong

L M C


----------



## Gemma (Oct 6, 2020)

Like Milk Chocolate?

E K E


----------



## tinytn (Oct 6, 2020)

*Elephants Keep Entertaining

S P G *


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2020)

Some Prefer Gin 

H O G


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 8, 2020)

hop over giants

B W P


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2020)

Bought Waterproof Pies

C H R


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 9, 2020)

Clean hall rug

P D A


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2020)

Penguins dance around

K G B


----------



## Gemma (Oct 10, 2020)

Keep growing bananas

P G A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2020)

Peel Good Apples

S W E


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2020)

Salt Water Exits

B U V


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2020)

Bury Unwanted Vampires 

F I G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2020)

Find  It Growing

T   R   Y


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2020)

Turtles rarely yodel

W H M


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 13, 2020)

*Wanda has mice!

G V T*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 13, 2020)

Grip Very Tight

P   U    N


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2020)

Play Ukulele Now

T G K


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2020)

The great knight

O F A


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2020)

Octopus for afters 

S P G


----------



## Gemma (Oct 18, 2020)

Sizable pension guaranteed 

Z I B


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2020)

Zips in bananas 

W G M


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

wanna get married

N W P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2020)

New  Wave  Performance

U   D    G


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2020)

Unusual Dancing Gecko

H O T


----------



## Gemma (Oct 20, 2020)

Holding Onto Tapes

G O P


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 20, 2020)

Going on Parade

L S S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2020)

*Let  Sally  Sing

H  S   A  *


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2020)

Have Some Artichokes

T G B


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanksgiving  Game Bird

K  S  K


----------



## Gemma (Oct 25, 2020)

Karen sang karaoke 

N G E


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

not going everywhere


J H K


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2020)

Jumping Hopping Kangaroos 

Q P M


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 26, 2020)

Quotable Poetry Memoirs

*B A F*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2020)

Back  Alley  Fight

C    M  N


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2020)

Craving my nap

N P P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2020)

New Pajama Pants

S   L  P


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2020)

*She looks perfect*

*E E K*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2020)

Everyone Eats Kellogg's

B U T


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2020)

*Buttered Uncle's Toast

G O M*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2020)

Going over Mary's

LSL


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2020)

Loving Single Lives

K W P


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2020)

Keep Watch  Prudently

O   R  S


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 8, 2020)

One rare stamp

L B T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2020)

Lake Bottom  Treasures

A  Y   M


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2020)

Annoying Yodeling Monkey 

H L P


----------



## Gemma (Nov 9, 2020)

Harriet left Paul

T T L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 10, 2020)

The tall lady

N O M


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2020)

Never owned mink

A  B   C


----------



## tinytn (Nov 10, 2020)

*All Big Countries

L G S *


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2020)

Lionfish Go Swimming 

M O G


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2020)

Made  Of   Gold

T  Y  U


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 11, 2020)

*Till you use

L W Y*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2020)

Life without you

K B C


----------



## Gemma (Nov 12, 2020)

Kept black car

P K E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2020)

Paint  Kitchen  Entry

S  A   H


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 13, 2020)

Stay Away Harry

J L D


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2020)

Jesters Look Daft

T E A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2020)

Take enough apples

L D A


----------



## Gemma (Nov 17, 2020)

Look down isle

K W I


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2020)

Kazooing without instructions

Z A G


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 17, 2020)

*Zoo are great!

P J L*


----------



## GMA2love9 (Nov 17, 2020)

All young men

A A B


----------



## GMA2love9 (Nov 17, 2020)

Pants just long

S A A


----------



## Gemma (Nov 17, 2020)

Sample Another apple

M O P


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2020)

Make  Other Plans

D  E   F


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2020)

*Do Elephants fly?

O S W *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 18, 2020)

Only South West

H  D  P


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2020)

Howard Divides Pogo's

B W P


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2020)

Beautiful  Wall Painting

A  O   E


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2020)

Anything on ebay 

S A G


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2020)

Say again George

M W Z


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 22, 2020)

Make Wardrobe  Zany

L  B  N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2020)

Long but narrow

C D L


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)

Candle Drips Lasts

G P R


----------



## Gemma (Nov 23, 2020)

Good Pizza Revues

D A S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2020)

Dance another samba 

L O G


----------



## Gemma (Nov 23, 2020)

Lost our gorilla

T R A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2020)

Take  Ramp Around

E  D   H


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2020)

Early day hike

L B A


----------



## Gemma (Nov 24, 2020)

Like Braeburn Apples

K R E


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2020)

Keep Remember Everyone

H K U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2020)

Harpies kazoo underwater 

B O P


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Bring Other People

F P H


----------



## Gemma (Nov 27, 2020)

Feeling Pretty Hopeless

G Y S


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2020)

Go Yourself Sis

C P W


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2020)

Cheap Purple Whitewash 

G M T


----------



## Gemma (Nov 30, 2020)

Gravel Mountain Terrain

L N N


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2020)

Little Nifty Newts 

V A T


----------



## Gemma (Nov 30, 2020)

Visiting Aunt Tomorrow

G T W


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)

Get Together Weekend

I  B  W


----------



## Gemma (Dec 1, 2020)

I've Been Walking

V I W


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)

Very Interesting Word

P R Y


----------



## Gemma (Dec 1, 2020)

Please Rake Yard

S A Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 1, 2020)

*S A Y*
*
Stayed awake  yesterday
*
*R R S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)

Rolling Rubies Straight

D T P


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2020)

*Darn tootin', pardner!

C V H*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2020)

Christmas  Vacation  Holiday

P  O   R


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)

Putting Out Reserves

O W E


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2020)

Old Wonky Earwigs 

Z A P


----------



## Gemma (Dec 4, 2020)

Zap Another Planet

P O H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2020)

Place On Hold

E  R  A


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)

Easy River Access

M Q P


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2020)

Making  Quick  Progress

K   D   F


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2020)

Keep Dancing Fandangos 

P B C


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)

Pushing Back Carefully

G B C


----------



## Gemma (Dec 6, 2020)

Give Bonnie Cake

V I K


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2020)

Very Interesting Knowledge

B P Z


----------



## Gemma (Dec 8, 2020)

Better Peel Zucchini

R L I


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2020)

Rhinos Look Intriguing 

G M V


----------



## Gemma (Dec 8, 2020)

Grow More Vegetables

W O B


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2020)

Wine or Beer

K M B


----------



## Gemma (Dec 9, 2020)

Ken Makes Beer

E E R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2020)

Every  Earth  Revolution

M   V   N


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2020)

Moving vehicles nearby

D Y E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2020)

Do Your Exercises

L  P  A


----------



## Gemma (Dec 10, 2020)

Louisiana Police Academy 

 S U C


----------



## tinytn (Dec 10, 2020)

*Send us Coffee 

D S E *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2020)

Don't sing everything 

B I D


----------



## Gemma (Dec 11, 2020)

Bite Into Doughnut

I O U


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 11, 2020)

Ivan's Obviously Unstable

J M V


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 11, 2020)

*Junked My Vehicle

C W D*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2020)

*Cute wild ducks

E D S *


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 11, 2020)

Erectile Dysfunction Services

P I G


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2020)

Pretty intelligent Girl

D S L


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 12, 2020)

Drive Slower Lady

Y K G


----------



## Gemma (Dec 12, 2020)

You Keep Giggling

Q I M


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2020)

Quite Inquisitive Mind  

K  H  G


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 12, 2020)

Kevin Has Gout

C D W


----------



## Gemma (Dec 12, 2020)

Chris Danced Wildly

C I A


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)

Calling interference against

S  O  P


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2020)

Save  Our Planet

D   T    U


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)

Draw the umbrella 

P C E


----------



## Gemma (Dec 18, 2020)

Personal Check Endorsement

S K O


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2020)

Somethings knocked over 

G H B


----------



## Gemma (Dec 18, 2020)

Give Hank Broom

E K M


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2020)

*Everyone Keep Moving

E P G *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)

Everyone Points Go

P Q M


----------



## Gemma (Dec 21, 2020)

Please Quit Mumbling 

E Q G


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2020)

*Ed quaffed glogg.

R K F*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2020)

Remember kangaroos forget 

B O S


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 24, 2020)

Bundles  over stocked

D   K    H


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 24, 2020)

Donna Kissed Henry

J T B


----------



## Gemma (Dec 25, 2020)

Just Take Books

T E S


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Take Everything Serious

C P D


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2020)

Can't play dominoes 

F O G


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2020)

Forever On Going

P A R


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2020)

Play at risk

T H J


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2020)

that hit jack

L K G


----------



## Gemma (Dec 30, 2020)

Likely killed gnats

Y D A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2021)

Your day awaits

K N D


----------



## Gemma (Jan 2, 2021)

Kara Needed Diapers

A E I


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 2, 2021)

Arrange  Everything  Informally

S   R    V


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 2, 2021)

*She reacted violently *

*E D Y*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 2, 2021)

Ed drove yesterday

G F J


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2021)

Green floral jacket 

B P R


----------



## Gemma (Jan 3, 2021)

Better Pick Raspberries

R K S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 3, 2021)

Really Kind Soul

Y D L


----------



## Gemma (Jan 3, 2021)

Yes, Dear Lady

Z O Q


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2021)

Zebras Outrun Quokkas 

H S B


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2021)

He sat back

I H V


----------



## tinytn (Jan 5, 2021)

*I have Voted

T Y K *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 5, 2021)

Thank You Ken

J E E


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2021)

Join    Everyone  E-shopping

S  R   P


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2021)

Save rare pennies

L C E


----------



## Gemma (Jan 6, 2021)

Love chocolate eclairs

E E S


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 7, 2021)

every effing search

BWP


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2021)

Baboons without pants 

H O P


----------



## Gemma (Jan 10, 2021)

Hop Off Platform

P F M


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 10, 2021)

Picture Family Members  

N  B   W


----------



## Sparky (Jan 10, 2021)

Nomads Buy Whatnots 

V S G


----------



## Raven (Jan 10, 2021)

Vans swerve greatly.

S H P


----------



## Gemma (Jan 17, 2021)

Share homegrown potatoes

R G O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2021)

*Repeat grocery order

D L B*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2021)

Don't look back 

F L Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 18, 2021)

Fred Loves Yolanda

J J K


----------



## Gemma (Jan 18, 2021)

Jackass Just Kicked

K U D


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 18, 2021)

Kind Uber Driver

S R L


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2021)

Squirrels remove lightbulbs 

M A G


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2021)

M A G

Married a Gentleman 


R S N


----------



## tinytn (Jan 19, 2021)

Raining some now.

G E W


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2021)

Getting extra widgets 

V T H


----------



## tinytn (Jan 20, 2021)

*Vets take  Honorability 

F O W*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2021)

Feasting on watercress 

J O T


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2021)

Join  Our Team

D   G    A


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2021)

Don't Go Away

L R H


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 27, 2021)

love red hats

V W P


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 28, 2021)

View  Wide Picture

U   I   O


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2021)

Unicorns In Orbit

D R F


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 20, 2021)

Double  Rhyme  Format

A   B    C


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 20, 2021)

*Amber Better Call!

U M H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 20, 2021)

*Uncle Mike's home!

R C K*


----------



## Gemma (Feb 20, 2021)

Ronda cleaned kitchen

A D E


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 20, 2021)

Ann Dated Ernie

J L R


----------



## Patch (Feb 20, 2021)

Jim loves Rhonda.

L M W


----------



## Gemma (Feb 20, 2021)

Linda Make Waffles

D K A


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2021)

Dumb kleptomaniac arrested.

C W F


----------



## Gemma (Feb 23, 2021)

Clear Water Filter

R R R


----------



## Patch (Feb 23, 2021)

Really Red Radishes

C L D


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Cold Lean Day

D L P


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2021)

Dodos look peculiar 

W A V


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 13, 2021)

*Waves always vanish!

N L P*


----------



## Patch (Mar 13, 2021)

New letters postmarked.

W S D


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Wild Song Dance

P D N


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2021)

Polka Dancing Now

B U T


----------



## tinytn (Mar 14, 2021)

*Buttered Up Toast 

D P T*


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

Debt Paying Time

B Y M


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2021)

Bagpipe yodeling mania

P E T


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 15, 2021)

*Photo Editing Tested

Y S U*


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

Yeilding Some U-boats

G E F


----------



## Gemma (Mar 16, 2021)

Great energy, Fred!

T Y D


----------



## tinytn (Mar 16, 2021)

*Thank you Don

K U N*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

Knights under night

S R T


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

Sing right tone

G T E


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2021)

Got two ears

C H I


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

Cats Have it

A V T


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2021)

Artificial Vampire Teeth 

P O W


----------



## SetWave (Mar 20, 2021)

(not goin' there!!!)

Pretty Older Woman

Y R N


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

Year round nonsense

R D E


----------



## Sparky (Mar 21, 2021)

Red dyed eyebrows 

L P G


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Looking Pretty Good

G Y D


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 21, 2021)

Get Your  Degree

K   L    M   

*(PS .. it's any three letters you want to use)


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2021)

Knowledge lacks mystery 

B L W


----------



## Gemma (Mar 22, 2021)

Bride left wedding

D F N


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

Don't Fret none

T T E


----------



## tinytn (Mar 22, 2021)

*Take the Exit 

l S Y*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2021)

Irritating Swiss Yodel 

L R K


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

Look, Royal King.

K L G


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 25, 2021)

*Keep light grills!

M F P*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Many flying pterodactyls.

WTF


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

What The F*#k  

T E K


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Try enough ketchup

Y H P


----------



## Gemma (Mar 26, 2021)

You help pick

O L I


----------



## Patch (Mar 27, 2021)

Our lineage investigated.

R V W


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

River Veered West

R D T


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2021)

Road Detour Traffic

J N Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2021)

Jar Not Yielding

R T G


----------



## Gemma (Mar 28, 2021)

Really tight girdle

L G A


----------



## Sparky (Mar 29, 2021)

Llamas get agitated 

V L M


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 29, 2021)

*Very Little Man

W B H*


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

When Bruising Hurts.

N G S


----------



## Gemma (Mar 29, 2021)

Never get stingy 

R T Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

Row the yacht


W E T


----------



## SetWave (Mar 30, 2021)

We Eventually Tried

E Y D


----------



## tinytn (Mar 30, 2021)

Everyone Yodels Daily

E S Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

Everyone Sing Y.M.C.A.

E G A


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 31, 2021)

*Ever get angry?

M P W*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

Military Police Wasted

Y E D


----------



## Gemma (Apr 2, 2021)

Yesterday Ed Drove

A D V


----------



## SetWave (Apr 2, 2021)

Another Damn Virus

R N S


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

Red Noses Shine

D S E


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2021)

Drink Some Elixir 

T O E


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

Think Of Excuse

K F E


----------



## Sparky (Apr 5, 2021)

Kazooers frighten elves 

G B L


----------



## SetWave (Apr 5, 2021)

Great Big Laughs

T G S


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 5, 2021)

*Tiny girls smile!

M P W*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 5, 2021)

Most People Work

T  E  K


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 5, 2021)

*That even keeps!

C R E*


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

Cats Running Everywhere

S G E


----------



## RubyK (Apr 5, 2021)

Seven Gray Employees

N Y S


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

No Yesterday Stories

O Y S


----------



## SetWave (Apr 6, 2021)

Old Yellow Stain

D W N


----------



## Gemma (Apr 6, 2021)

Dad was napping

A W P


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

All Water Plants

L R S


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2021)

Lethargic Reindeer Sleepwalk

G P N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2021)

*Great public newspaper

D F O*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 10, 2021)

*Don't Follow Oscar

T W R*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2021)

*The world recovered.

P L T*


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

Panic loving tention

C G N


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2021)

Caught Going Nowhere 

H I D


----------



## SetWave (Apr 11, 2021)

Hid In Ditch

D N H


----------



## tinytn (Apr 11, 2021)

*Doctor not home!


R T E *


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 11, 2021)

Red tie Event


D E T


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

Deadly Extra-Terrestrial

Y A L


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2021)

*Yolanda ate lemons!

E R P*


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2021)

Earings rings pearls

S S S


----------



## Gemma (Apr 12, 2021)

Stay, Sassy Suzy!

Y Y Y


----------



## SetWave (Apr 12, 2021)

Yes, Yippee, Yahoo

S E O


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 12, 2021)

*Seniors eat out!

H J R*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2021)

Happy Jovial Reindeer 

B T K


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

Better Talented Knowledge

R D E


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2021)

Really Demented Elves 

P U G


----------



## tinytn (Apr 14, 2021)

*Pick up Garbage

K P E *


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)

Killer Pugs Everywhere

R S E


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

Roses seem everywhere

S M E


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)

Sooth My Ears

H Y S


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

Hold your stuff

D R F


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2021)

Drag right foot

H N B


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 17, 2021)

Help  Nab   Bandit

A   B   C


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2021)

Another Banana Calamity 

D E F


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

Dusted enough furniture.


D H E


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2021)

*Destroy Haters, Ed!

M C J*


----------



## Gemma (Apr 18, 2021)

Might Call Jim

I J K


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm  Joking Karl

L  M  N


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

Loving many nuts

G Y S


----------



## Sparky (Apr 19, 2021)

Gnus Yodel sometimes 

B U G


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2021)

*Better Use Gin

M P W*


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

Make powerful Whiskey

E L Y


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 19, 2021)

Early  Lunch  Yesterday

N    R    O


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)

neighbours run over

r u n


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2021)

*Remember understand nothing

N C T*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 20, 2021)

*Nobody can count!

Y N T *


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

Yesterday Not Today.

Y T Y


----------



## Gemma (Apr 22, 2021)

You're Too Young

E O G


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 22, 2021)

Entering our garage

G R E


----------



## SetWave (Apr 22, 2021)

Get ready, everyone

T Y E


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

Tight yanking everyone

T G E


----------



## Gemma (Apr 22, 2021)

Teal Green Eyes

L A G


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 23, 2021)

Little Anita's Gone

V S W


----------



## tinytn (Apr 23, 2021)

*Visible sign warnings

 E N S *


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

Enid Never Sleeps

D R S


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 23, 2021)

drinking ripe screech

M W P


----------



## Gemma (Apr 24, 2021)

Made Watermelon Punch

D T N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2021)

Don't Take Narcotics

G S L


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 24, 2021)

Good Safety Lock

P   W   I


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

Powerful Words Intrigue

L S E


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2021)

Llamas seem eccentric 

B O A


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2021)

Battle of Ages

M P T


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

Many people talk

Y E K


----------



## Gemma (May 16, 2021)

You eat kale

U S L


----------



## joybelle (May 16, 2021)

Using silly language.

G Y E


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2021)

Giving you enough.

G U H


----------



## Sassycakes (May 17, 2021)

Growing up Hungry


G P Y


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2021)

*Get Paula's yarn!

U W B*


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2021)

Under  Wet  Bench

L   F   A





FYI *  from the first post  ---  use any three random letters you want.


----------



## Sparky (May 18, 2021)

Let's Fly Away

H T P


----------



## Pink Biz (May 18, 2021)

*Here's The Plane

C I W*


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2021)

Cats in water

S N R


----------



## Gemma (May 19, 2021)

Snake's near Rhonda

K A D


----------



## joybelle (May 19, 2021)

Knowledge aids decisions.

E S S


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

Eggs sunny side?

S Y E


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2021)

*Some yams exploded.

B V K*


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2021)

*Be Very Kind

E Y D *


----------



## Sassycakes (May 20, 2021)

Even you Dance

N U E


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

Nadia used everything.

A D G


----------



## joybelle (May 24, 2021)

Another disastrous ending.

R S G


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

Rose Solid Gold

E D D


----------



## Gemma (May 25, 2021)

Ed didn't dive.

D T E


----------



## mike4lorie (May 26, 2021)

don't tell emily


P N E


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2021)

people need energy

L N F


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

Listen, No farting!

N O G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2021)

Need one garden

K L B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2021)

*Keep loading bricks.

A C W*


----------



## joybelle (Jun 20, 2021)

Actually Cathy won.

Y Y N


----------



## Gemma (Jun 22, 2021)

Youthful yoga night.

F G I


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 23, 2021)

Found Good Information

O D M


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

Over do matters

R O S


----------



## joybelle (Jun 24, 2021)

Risk Over Stated

K R D


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

Keep Roads Dry

P S Y


----------



## joybelle (Jun 28, 2021)

Paul surfed yesterday.

L D Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2021)

*Let's do yoga.

C W O*


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

Cat wants out

T S T


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 29, 2021)

Third StrikeTerror

DER


----------



## tinytn (Jun 29, 2021)

*Don't eat Raisons 

T T S *


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

Telling Tall stories

G L S


----------



## Gemma (Jul 1, 2021)

Gina Loves Salad

A S D


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

All Students dance

L S E


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

Learn something everyday

N G Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 2, 2021)

*Never grow yams.

P D V*


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

Point do vary

T O Y


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 4, 2021)

Turtles Of Yosemite

S F E


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Slumber Filled Evenings

R D S


----------



## joybelle (Jul 12, 2021)

Rotated delivery service.

D Y E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2021)

Done yesterday evening

BJW


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Buy Joan's Wine

Y S E


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

Yesterday sorrow eased

Y W D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2021)

*Your windows delivered.

E C L*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2021)

Echo   Chamber  Loud

P    D    F


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Please don't Fart

E T T


----------



## Gemma (Jul 16, 2021)

Extra Tart Taffy

A T Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 16, 2021)

Anyone tried yodeling 

E D G


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

Eddie did good

E D D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2021)

*Eggs delivered daily.

A S C*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 16, 2021)

After shock counselling.

R K G


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

Rich King George

H G E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 17, 2021)

Helen gets evil

N S L


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2021)

*Nobody  shouted loudly 

Y D Y *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2021)

*You're done yodeling?

P O M*


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

Police on Motorbikes.

E N S


----------



## RubyK (Jul 18, 2021)

Edward needs shoes.

D S S


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

Don't stop singing

T P G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2021)

*Three poodles growled.

A V I*


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2021)

A visual image

A L E


----------



## Gemma (Jul 20, 2021)

Another lovely evening

R Y G


----------



## RubyK (Jul 21, 2021)

Reach your goal.

H R L


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

Hot ready lunch

T Y H


----------



## tinytn (Jul 21, 2021)

*Thank your Husband !

K R D *


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2021)

King received Dowry

G D Y


----------



## joybelle (Jul 25, 2021)

Going down yonder.

G N R


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2021)

great north region

b w p


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 26, 2021)

Bring Water,Please

G R E


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2021)

Goofy  Rabbit Ears


A B C


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 26, 2021)

Another Bold Choice

D E F


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2021)

Deadly Elephant Fart

Y T T


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2021)

Youngsters  Take  Turns


J    D     W


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

Jokers don't win

S T N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2021)

*Soup tastes nasty.

E C P*


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)

Everyone Clap Please

E P E


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 28, 2021)

Even penguins exercise

N S E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 29, 2021)

never stop exercising

b r g


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

Breaking Road Gate

G D E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 29, 2021)

George did eat

E D T


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 30, 2021)

Erase Ditto Teasers

E O S


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2021)

Evening Of Sabbath

G F H


----------



## Kadee (Jul 30, 2021)

Gosh fires hot 
H S T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2021)

Have some tea.

E E A


----------



## joybelle (Jul 31, 2021)

Eat everything April.

T G L


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

Too Glutoness Love

O S E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2021)

*Onions seem exotic

S M C*


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

Sally makes Cake

Y S E


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 1, 2021)

Yelling Seems Excessive

G S E


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

Girls seem energetic

S M C


----------



## Gemma (Aug 7, 2021)

Sam Married Catherine

M D E


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 7, 2021)

Mark Didn't eat

K T T


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2021)

Keeping the truth

G E H


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2021)

*Gluttons eat heavily

S T Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 16, 2021)

Stir the Yogurt

G B N


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2021)

Getting best nutrition

G T N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2021)

Green  Turtle   Napping

K    W   P


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

Keep warm people

P M E


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

Primarily Men Escaped

Y N D


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 20, 2021)

You never Danced 

U R D


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2021)

upper road diaster


P S W


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

Perhaps someone will


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 21, 2021)

*Start eating lettuce.

T G E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2021)

too gather everybody

h g f


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2021)

Hot green fog

T N G


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

That's not good!

S T G


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2021)

Save  the game.

D    A     R


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*Dance a rhumba.

B C M*


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2021)

Best collect Ma

T T A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2021)

*Try the applesauce!

Y E E*


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

Yes enjoy everything

S Y G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2021)

Save  Your  Garden


K   P    L


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

Keep pistols loaded

P S D


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2021)

Please  Save   Data

C   B      S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2021)

*Crispy bacon sucks!

Y N S*


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

You never sing

U R G


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 12, 2021)

unwashed red garments

i w c


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

*I want chocolate.

P D A*


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

Pretty Dancing Apes

Y G S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

*You're going somewhere.

L O K*


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2021)

Lest One Kiss

T E S


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

Tonight everyone sings

T E S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2021)

_Two eggs scrambled.

A C U_


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 20, 2021)

almost counted upwards

p o w


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2021)

*Piece  of   Work  

R    U     M    *


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

Run under mirror

N R R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2021)

Never  Run   Randomly

M    C     B


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2021)

My cake burned. 

H E K


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)

Have enough kittens

E H S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2021)

Envelope has stamp.

T V J


----------



## tinytn (Sep 22, 2021)

*Traded various Jewelry 

D S Y *


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2021)

Did   Sail   Yesterday

K    D    R


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

Kids do run

S O N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2021)

Starry overcast night.

L J U


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

Little Jump up

E P P


----------



## Gemma (Sep 25, 2021)

Extra Plump Pumpkin

A P N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2021)

A public nuisance

T E V


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 26, 2021)

the evening view

o s p


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

Orange segments pureed.

L D S


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)

Later Day Saints

R Y S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

Reveal Your Sources

A W F


----------



## Gemma (Sep 27, 2021)

Another Weekend Flop

R D P


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

Really deep pool

Y P L


----------



## Gemma (Sep 28, 2021)

You play lottery

U Y Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2021)

_Unless You Yield

D L P_


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

Don't leave Pearl

T E L


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2021)

Try endive, Lucy.

A V K


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)

All very keen

L Y N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2021)

Love your neighbor

P B A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2021)

Paint Ball  Activity

M   S     N


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 26, 2021)

My sisters naughty

JLK


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

Jill love knowledge

LEE


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2021)

Let's eat eggs!

F V B


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)

Flavour's very bold

S Y D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2021)

Serve your dinner

P S U


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)

Post some undies

T E S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 1, 2021)

Tasty egg sandwiches

P U W


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2021)

Pull under water

L R R


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2021)

Love red roses!

U E K


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2021)

Useless electric knickerbockers 

B O P


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2021)

Bill opened parachute

L D E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2021)

Ladies danced elegantly.

U A I


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)

Under an Inn

R N N


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2021)

Reindeer need noses

B I F


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)

Best Idea Followed

T A D


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2021)

Tasted A Doughnut

G W O


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2021)

Giant Wild Octopus

L V P


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2021)

Little Vinegaroon poison.

E N N


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2021)

Eat New Noodles

H I K


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2021)

Harry is Kicking

Y S G


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2021)

Your spaniel growls.

U P C


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)

Use purple colour

E E R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2021)

Early evening rainbow

Y G W


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2021)

Yearly Gross Wages

Y S S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2021)

You said something?

UDG


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2021)

Unise daughter's grown

E S N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2021)

Enjoy some nachos!

YES


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2021)

Yesterday  entertained  Santa

Y   D    A


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2021)

Yet dogs arrive

T S E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2021)

Time  Sensitive  Email

E    E     L


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2021)

Everyone enjoys love

E S E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2021)

Easy  Sunday  Evening

Y   Y    G


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2021)

Yawning yetis growl

G S L


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2021)

Girl sings loudly

L S Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2021)

Little sister yelled

ERD


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2021)

Erratic red drone

C D E


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2021)

Can't digest eggs.

TTS


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2021)

Table Tennis Score

E S E


----------



## Repondering (Dec 28, 2021)

Every Season Ends

F D R


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2021)

Follow Directions Right

W S T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2022)

Went Shopping Today

C R U


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

Can't read usefully

T D Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 8, 2022)

Today defines  yesterday.

Y       S      Y


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2022)

Yaks start yodeling

S T G


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 11, 2022)

Start   The Game

T    E    E


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2022)

Tortoises Eat Elairs 

S T S


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2022)

Sandra tries swinging

A S G


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2022)

A   Second   Guess

A     D      S


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2022)

A Different Situation

A T N


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2022)

Another  Take  Now

R    E    W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 15, 2022)

Refurbish every warship

HYP


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2022)

Help  Yourself,   People

P    F     E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2022)

Perfectly fine evening

Y E G


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2022)

Yet Everyones Gone

T S E


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2022)

Totally   Silent  Evening


Y     T     G


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2022)

You tried Google?

U D E


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2022)

Unicorns drink eggnog 

S K G


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2022)

Some Kings Group

E S P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 27, 2022)

Extra Sensory Perception

AYN


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 28, 2022)

Ask your Nana

GFB


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 28, 2022)

Grab Four Burgers

BRS


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2022)

Bars remain shut

S N T


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2022)

Snails Never Talk

S R K


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2022)

Someone Really Knows

E Y S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2022)

English Yaks Snore

HSE


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 31, 2022)

He Sleeps Everywhere

DOA


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2022)

Doing  Other  Activities

G   R   S


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)

Guy Reads Sports

Y S S


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 2, 2022)

You sailed smoothly

UDY


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2022)

Understandingly David Yawned

Y D D


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 3, 2022)

You Dirty Dog!

T J S


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

Theo Jumped straight

O D T


----------



## Sparky (Feb 5, 2022)

Octopuses do tiptoe 

S O E


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2022)

Spinach or Endive?

HRE


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2022)

Happy Returns Everyone

Y S E


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2022)

You spoke English

UEH


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2022)

Unicorns eat horseradish 

S T H


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Save the horses.

T G B


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2022)

To give blood

O E D


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 7, 2022)

Our eels died

RSD


----------



## Sparky (Feb 7, 2022)

Reindeer sing ditties 

R G S


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2022)

Regular  Grocery  Service

R      Y     E


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2022)

Ready yourself Eve

Y F E


----------



## Sparky (Feb 8, 2022)

Yodelers found Elvis

S D S


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)

Some didn't sing

E T G


----------



## Sparky (Feb 9, 2022)

Emus talk gibberish 

S K H


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2022)

Sally kicked Harry

Y D Y


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 10, 2022)

Youngsters  didn't  yell.

S    T    L


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2022)

Steal the limelight 

L E T


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2022)

Long Enough Time

G H E


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 10, 2022)

Got Home Early

TEY


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2022)

Try Emu Yogurt

Y U T


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2022)

Your out Today

R T Y


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)

Running The Yard

G E D


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 12, 2022)

Goal   early  day

L   Y    Y


----------



## tinytn (Feb 12, 2022)

Looking younger Yearly

G R Y


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2022)

Gnus resent yodeling 

S T G


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2022)

Some Tasty Greens

E Y S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 12, 2022)

Everyone you see

S O L


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2022)

Soldier On Leroy

R N Y


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Repeat Next Year 

J I W


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 13, 2022)

Jehovah’s Inquisitive Witness

P V N


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Private Viewing Now 

G E H


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 14, 2022)

Getting  Extra  Heavy

G   A     Y


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2022)

Get Albanian Yogurt 

T N T


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

Tough, _not_ tonight!

E S P


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Extremely sensitive person

Y E N


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2022)

You enjoy nuts

U Y S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

Usually you're surprising!

N B Z


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 14, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Usually you're surprising!
> 
> N B Z


You surprised us with the N B Z...but I got this

Nobody buys zebras.

Y S S


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 15, 2022)

You  should  save


U    D   E


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2022)

User directions edit

R S T


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 15, 2022)

Rest some time

B J K


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 15, 2022)

Black Jack King

V A B


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 16, 2022)

Very  Adorable   Baby


Y   E    T


----------



## Sparky (Feb 16, 2022)

Yetis Eat Treacle 

S T E


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

Sit tight everyone

T T E


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2022)

Two Times Eight

O S T


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

Open Sesame Trick

N E K


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2022)

Never Eat Kale

RTE


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 17, 2022)

Respect the elderly

CAY


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 18, 2022)

Calling All Yetis

GLS


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2022)

Gnus look strange

S K E


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

Snakes Kill Everybody

S L Y


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 18, 2022)

Stephen Loves You

N I U


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)

Never Insert Unicode

R T E


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)

Rabbit Trails Everywhere

T S E


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)

Try Sustainable Energy

Y E Y


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2022)

Yetis eat yams 

S T S


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2022)

Some Time Saturday

E E Y


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2022)

Elves eat yogurt

S T T


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

Sipping Tea Tonight

G A T


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2022)

Giants Are Tall

S E L


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2022)

Silly Elfs Laugh

Y S H


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2022)

You should Hurry

U D Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 23, 2022)

Upside Down Yaks

ENS


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 24, 2022)

Every neighbor cares

Y R S


----------



## tinytn (Feb 24, 2022)

Yodelers rarely sing

S Y G


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2022)

Some Yams Grow

E S W


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 24, 2022)

Ed smelled waffles

DDS


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2022)

Deers drink sarsaparilla 

S K A


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)

Student knows answer

T S R


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2022)

Tortoises started running

S D G


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

So do geese

O O E


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 28, 2022)

Opals or Emeralds?

SRS


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

Silly, really silly!

Y Y Y


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2022)

Yetis yodel yawns 

S L S


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)

Swans like swimming

S E G


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2022)

Sheep expect grass 

P T S


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)

People Tolerate Sound

E E D


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 2, 2022)

Extra effort demanded

ATD


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2022)

A T D

Another trained dog

R D G


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 3, 2022)

RDG

Rest dear girl!

E D A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2022)

Earthlings Detest Aliens

STS


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2022)

Stop to shop

P O P


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

People on Pogos

E N S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 3, 2022)

Everyone needs something!

E S G


----------



## RubyK (Mar 3, 2022)

Eat some grapes.

T E S


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

Tastes extra sour

S A R


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2022)

Spots are round

S E D


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

Some even dark

E N K


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2022)

Exited nude kitchen

DEN


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2022)

Don't eat nettles 

T T S


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)

Tasty tiny sips

Y Y S


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2022)

Yak yogurt smells

K T S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 13, 2022)

Keep the sheep

PEP


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2022)

Peel every pear

L Y R


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2022)

Love your reindeer 

E R R


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 14, 2022)

Even red robins

N D S


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Not doubting @Sassycakes  

T G S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)

Try green strawberries

YNS


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2022)

You need some?

U D E


----------



## Sparky (Mar 18, 2022)

Unicorns drink eggnog

S K G


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

_Silly kittens gurgled.

Y S D_


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

You, sit down!

U T N


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2022)

Uneaten tagliatelle needed

N E D


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2022)

No! Edward Don't!

O D T


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2022)

Old Dracula teeth 

D A H


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 25, 2022)

Dave always hates

E S S


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)

Every Swan Swims

Y N S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2022)

Your nephew sneezed.

RWD


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)

Rear Wheel Drive

R L E


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2022)

Ra looks Egyptian 

A S N


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)

Awesome Sunday News

E Y S


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 27, 2022)

E Y S

Every year sucks

Y R S


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 27, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> E Y S
> 
> Every year sucks
> 
> Y R S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)

Yes, run speedily!

SNY


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

Silly, naughty youths.

Y Y S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)

Yugoslavian youngsters studied

NSD


----------



## Sparky (Mar 29, 2022)

Narcoleptics snore daily 

S E Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

Sally Eats Yams

Y S S


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 29, 2022)

You should sing

U D G


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)

Understanding doubt gracefully.

G T Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 31, 2022)

Greek Tourists Yawned

K S D


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2022)

Knitted some diapers 

D E S


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

Don't Eat Snails

T T S


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2022)

Try Toasted Slugs

Y D S


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 11, 2022)

You don’t say!

U T Y


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

Under The Yacht

R E T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2022)

*Read Every Tribute!

B Y C*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2022)

Baboons yodel constantly 

S L Y


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 12, 2022)

Save Leaking yachts

E G S


----------



## tinytn (Apr 12, 2022)

Everyone gets sunburn

E S N


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

Early Sunday Night

Y Y T


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2022)

Yetis yodel tonight 

S L T


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

Sorry Little Twit

Y E T


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2022)

Yodel every Tuesday

L Y Y


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

Love your Yak

E R K


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 15, 2022)

Easter  Rabbit  Kooky

R   T   Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 15, 2022)

Resist The Yetis

TES


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 15, 2022)

*They Entered Suddenly

Y D Y*


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

You drank Yesterday

U K Y


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 16, 2022)

Unused  Kitty  Yarn

D    Y    N


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)

Did You Nod?

D U D


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2022)

Don't understand dodos 

T D S


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2022)

*This Doll Smiles

S L S*


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2022)

Sweet Lord Sally

T D Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)

Tried doughnuts yesterday

DSY


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

Did something Yesterday

D G Y


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 20, 2022)

David's  great  yacht

S   T   T


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2022)

Someone told tales

E D S


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 20, 2022)

Every dog snuggles 

Y G S


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2022)

Yellow goat shoes

W T S


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2022)

White toucan socks

E N S


----------



## tinytn (Apr 22, 2022)

Elderly Nuns singing

Y S G


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)

Yachts sailing gracefully

S G Y


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2022)

Someone getting yodelfied 

E G D


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)

Each Girl Danced

H L D


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2022)

Hippos like dancing

S E G


----------



## tinytn (Apr 24, 2022)

Some Elephants Grin

E S N


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

Earthworms Slither North

S R H


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2022)

Scots recycle haggis

S E S


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

Some escaped socks

E D S


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 25, 2022)

Every dog slobbered

YGD


----------



## Sparky (Apr 26, 2022)

Yodelers get diarrhea

S T A


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2022)

*Some tested active

E D E*


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)

Each Days Evening

H S G


----------



## Sparky (Apr 27, 2022)

Hyenas still giggle

S L E


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 27, 2022)

Save  Lake  Erie

E   E    E


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2022)

*Every evening enterprise!

Y G E*


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)

Young Goats Eating

G S G


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

_Green Shamrocks Growing

NSG_


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)

No Singing Goats

O G S


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 29, 2022)

*Organza Gown Sewn

ANN*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 30, 2022)

Another  Noisy  Night

R   Y   T


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2022)

Ready? Your turn.

Y R N


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 30, 2022)

Yelling resolves nothing.

G S G


----------



## tinytn (Apr 30, 2022)

Gathering some Gardenia's

G E S


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2022)

Goldfish enjoy swimming 

H Y G


----------



## Sassycakes (May 1, 2022)

Harry Your Grumpy

Y R Y


----------



## tinytn (May 1, 2022)

You ready Yolanda?

U Y A


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)

Use your answers

E R S


----------



## Sassycakes (May 1, 2022)

E R S

Every restaurant serves


Y T S


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2022)

Yetis talk Spanish

S K H


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

Some knows him

E S M


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2022)

Elephants splashed merrily

SDY


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

Some Did Yesterday

E D Y


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2022)

*Earl doesn't yodel.

L T L*


----------



## Lavinia (May 4, 2022)

Lemon tea lifts.

BRO


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)

Brian regrets overtime

N S E


----------



## Citygirl (May 4, 2022)

Nobody seems enjoyable

Y S E


----------



## tinytn (May 4, 2022)

Yet, sometimes enjoyable

T S E


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2022)

Time Slowly Elapses

E Y S


----------



## JustBonee (May 6, 2022)

Every  Year  Survived

Y   R    D


----------



## Citygirl (May 6, 2022)

*You Returned Dry

U D Y*


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2022)

Understanding Daily Yearns

G Y S


----------



## JustBonee (May 10, 2022)

Give yourself solitude

E   F   E


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2022)

Every Fifth Event

Y H T


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2022)

You Have Time

U  E   E


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

Urging everyone Eat

G E T


----------



## JustBonee (May 13, 2022)

Give  Extra  Thought


E   A   T


----------



## Pink Biz (May 13, 2022)

Extra apples today!

ASY


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2022)

All Say Yes

L Y S


----------



## Jackie23 (May 13, 2022)

Love Your Song

ERG


----------



## JustBonee (May 14, 2022)

Essential  Rain  Garden

L    N    N


----------



## Sparky (May 14, 2022)

Llamas Never Nag

S R G


----------



## Pink Biz (May 14, 2022)

Start reading Goethe.

T G E


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)

Tom Got Everything.

M T G


----------



## JustBonee (May 17, 2022)

Mini   Tea   Garden

I   A    N


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2022)

I am Naughty

I M Y


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2022)

*I Might Yodel

I T L*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 18, 2022)

It's Too Loud!

SOD


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2022)

Sling Over Door

G R R


----------



## Sparky (May 22, 2022)

Grow Red Rhubarb

W D B


----------



## tinytn (May 22, 2022)

Wedding dress burned ! * *

G S D


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2022)

Go South Dear

O H R


----------



## Sparky (May 24, 2022)

Oysters Hate Rain

S E N


----------



## Citygirl (May 24, 2022)

Saw Every Nickle

W Y E


----------



## JustBonee (May 24, 2022)

Weigh  Your  Elephant

H    R   T


----------



## tinytn (May 24, 2022)

Hidden Road Trails

N D S


----------



## JustBonee (May 24, 2022)

Never  Drive Sleepy

R   E    Y


----------



## tinytn (May 24, 2022)

Reading every Yearbook

G Y K


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2022)

Get Your Knife

T R E


----------



## Sparky (May 25, 2022)

Tortoises Run Everywhere 

S N E


----------



## tinytn (May 25, 2022)

*Snails need entertainment

S D T*


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2022)

Summer Day today

R Y Y


----------



## tinytn (May 25, 2022)

Remember your yearbook .. 

R R K


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2022)

Robert rarely knocks

TYS


----------



## tinytn (May 26, 2022)

*Try yelling something*

*Y G G*


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2022)

You Gather Girls

U R S


----------



## Citygirl (May 26, 2022)

*Under Round Stones

R D S *


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2022)

Red Dirty Shoes

D Y S


----------



## JustBonee (May 28, 2022)

Do You  Sing?

O  U   G


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2022)

Oil Under Geysers

L R S


----------



## Citygirl (May 28, 2022)

*Long Railroad Signs

G D S*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 28, 2022)

Going Down slope

G N E


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2022)

Girl Needs Energy

L S Y


----------



## tinytn (May 28, 2022)

Liking Senior years 

G R S


----------



## Sparky (May 29, 2022)

Gather rhubarb sandwiches

R B S


----------



## Sassycakes (May 29, 2022)

Roberta Bought Slippers

A T S


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2022)

Another Ten Steps

R N S


----------



## JustBonee (May 30, 2022)

Really Not Small

Y   T   L


----------



## Sparky (May 30, 2022)

Yodel to Llamas 

L O S


----------



## tinytn (May 30, 2022)

*Love old seniors 

L O S*


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2022)

Lost odd socks

T D S


----------



## Owlivia (May 31, 2022)

Time Doesn't Stop

E T P


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2022)

East, to Portsmouth!

TOH


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)

To Others Heed

O S D


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2022)

Offer  Some Dinner

R  E   R


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2022)

Reindeer Eat Ravioli 

R T I


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2022)

Ruth Tried Investing.

H D G


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 3, 2022)

Hyena Delivered Gloves

A  D  S


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2022)

All Dames Sing

L S G


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2022)

Llamas seem gaseous 

S M S


----------



## tinytn (Jun 4, 2022)

*S*mell *m*y *s*ocks

*L Y S*


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2022)

Lazy Yaks Sing

Y S G


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

Yachts  Sail Gracefully

S L Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2022)

Sally Lost Yesterday

Y T Y


----------



## Sparky (Jun 6, 2022)

Yodelers talk yodelish 

S K H


----------



## tinytn (Jun 6, 2022)

Scottis*h* kee*p* Hollerin*g

H P G*


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2022)

Harpies Play Games

S Y S


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 7, 2022)

Save Your Skin

E R N


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2022)

Engage, Ready Now

E Y W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2022)

Ease Your Worries

ERS


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 7, 2022)

Ed reads stories

ESS


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2022)

Ecru  Silk Scarf

  U  K   F


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

Understand Kangaroos Fight

D S T


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 8, 2022)

Dark Skies Tonight

K  S  T


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2022)

Kissing Strange Toads

G E S


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 9, 2022)

Graze  Exercise Sleep

E  E  P


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)

Even Elephants Party

N S Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2022)

New  Sailing Yacht

W   G   T


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 11, 2022)

while getting together...

LRW


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2022)

Left Right Whatever

T T R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2022)

Try To Remember

YOR


----------



## Sparky (Jun 12, 2022)

Yodeling On Radio

G N O


----------



## Pinky (Jun 12, 2022)

Got No Oranges

T O S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2022)

Tattoo Our Skin

ORN


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 12, 2022)

*Only runners noticed!

Y S D*


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)

Yesterdays Sunday Dinner

S Y R


----------



## tinytn (Jun 12, 2022)

Soon ,Yearly Raise !!

N Y E


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2022)

New York  Estate

W   K   E


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2022)

White Kitchen Essentials

E N S


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 14, 2022)

Especially No Shouting

Y  O  G


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2022)

Yellow Orchid  Garden

W   D    N


----------



## tinytn (Jun 14, 2022)

Writing  down Notes

G N S


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)

Getting New Shoes

G W S


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2022)

Good  Water  System

D   R    M


----------



## tinytn (Jun 15, 2022)

Didn'*t* regre*t *movin*g

TT G*


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2022)

Tonights Tea's Good

S S D


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2022)

Slap Shot Decision

P   T   N


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 15, 2022)

Place the Notice

E E E


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)

Everyone, Eat Everyting

E T G


----------



## tinytn (Jun 16, 2022)

Elegant Table Gathering

T E G


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 16, 2022)

Tonight's Elegant Gathering

I K S


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 17, 2022)

Oops


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2022)

*I  keep sailing

I  P  G*


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 17, 2022)

*I Painted Green

W M L*


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2022)

We Mostly Love

E Y E


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 18, 2022)

*Every Yak Eats

V N U*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 18, 2022)

Vampires Need Understanding 

S D G


----------



## tinytn (Jun 18, 2022)

Som*e* Dog*s* Grow*l 

E S L*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 18, 2022)

english second language

R C P


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)

Red Carpet Pile

D T E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2022)

Dodge Truck Explodes

EKS


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2022)

Everyone Kiss Someone

E S E


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2022)

Early  Sunday  Evening

Y    Y    G


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 21, 2022)

*Your Yodeling Governs

R G S*


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)

Respect Girls Singing

T S G


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 21, 2022)

*Ten Silent Geese

U B P*


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

Umbrella bent parts

A T S


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 23, 2022)

Agenda  Taking Shape

A   G    E


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 23, 2022)

*Airlines greatly efficient

S Y T*


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2022)

Silly Yellow Tie

Y W E


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2022)

Yodelers Want Eyebrows 

S T S


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 24, 2022)

*Some trains stop.

E S P*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 24, 2022)

ESP

Enjoying Summer Plans 

G R S


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2022)

Good Ravens Sing

D S G


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 24, 2022)

*Diane Swims Great

E S T*


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2022)

Energy Saves Time

Y S E


----------



## tinytn (Jun 25, 2022)

Your So Elegant

R O T


----------



## Sparky (Jun 26, 2022)

Run Or Trot 

N R T


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2022)

Not Really Talented

T Y D


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 26, 2022)

*Ten Yellow Dogs

F R P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 26, 2022)

free ripe pears

h j l


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2022)

Happy  Jovial  Lion

Y   L    N


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2022)

Yell loudly Niel

L Y L


----------



## tinytn (Jun 27, 2022)

Love yellow leaves

E W S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2022)

Excellent Watercress Sandwiches!

TSS


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 28, 2022)

Terrifying Sea Serpent

G  A  T


----------



## tinytn (Jun 28, 2022)

Going away today

G Y Y


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2022)

Greenish Yellow Yogurt 

H W T


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)

Happy With Toast

Y H T


----------



## Sparky (Jun 29, 2022)

Yetis Hate Tomatoes 

S E S


----------



## tinytn (Jun 29, 2022)

Start eating Spinach

T G H


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2022)

The Good Half

E D F


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2022)

eat digestive figs

n a k


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2022)

Never Attack Kangaroos

R K S


----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2022)

Remember ,Kangaroos sing..

R S G


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2022)

Red  Squirrel  Garden

D   L   N


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2022)

Don't Lie Nancy

T E Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2022)

Took  Effect  Yesterday  


K   T   Y


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2022)

Kookaburras Tried Yodeling 

S D G


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2022)

Sam Did Good

M D D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2022)

My doorbell dinged.

YLD


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2022)

Yellow  Lawn  Decor

W    N    R


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2022)

Want Nice Rhubarb

T E B


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 5, 2022)

*Teach Even Butterflies

U Y H*


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2022)

Our Yard Honey

R D Y


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2022)

Roosters Do Yodel

S O L


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2022)

Some Old Lions

E D S


----------



## tinytn (Jul 7, 2022)

Elephants Don't Sing

S T G


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2022)

Stop Talking Gobbledygook 

P G K


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)

Please go, Kieth.

E O H


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2022)

Earmuffs on head 

S N D


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2022)

Sampling new Doughnuts 

G W S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 10, 2022)

Going walking soon


G G N


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 10, 2022)

Got good neighbors

T D S


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)

This day's short

S S T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 10, 2022)

*Summer Starts Tomorrow

R S W*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2022)

Reisha See's William

B Z P


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)

Bitter Zest Please

R T E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2022)

Reindeer Talk Esperanto 

R K O


----------



## tinytn (Jul 12, 2022)

Relaxed Kangaroo's  Obey 

D S Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)

Don't Say Yes!

T Y S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2022)

Tuna Yodel Swimming

A L G


----------



## tinytn (Jul 16, 2022)

Alligator's Laughing Gas 

S G S


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 16, 2022)

Squishy Garden Snake

Y  N  E


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2022)

Yaks Never Engage

S R E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2022)

Snails Remember Everything

S R G


----------



## tinytn (Jul 18, 2022)

Sometimes Reindeer Growl

S R L


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2022)

Somewhere really low.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 19, 2022)

Experience youth wisely.

E H Y


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2022)

Eskimos hate yodeling 

S E G


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2022)

Sundays Entertainment Gig

S T G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 19, 2022)

*Something That Grows

G T S*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2022)

Goats Taste Sheepish 

S E H


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2022)

So Eat Haggas

O T S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2022)

*Older Trees Shift

R S T*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2022)

Remove  Sales  Tag

E   S   G


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2022)

Eat Something Green

T G N


----------



## tinytn (Jul 21, 2022)

Tasty Green Nuts

Y N S


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2022)

Yaks Never Sing

S R G


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2022)

Scenic  Rose  Garden

C   E    N


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2022)

*Crack every nut.

K Y T*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 21, 2022)

*Keep your thoughts

P R S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2022)

Pastor Remembered Sermon

RDN


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 22, 2022)

*Reindeer Don't Needlework

R T K*


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2022)

Ready to kick

Y O K


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 24, 2022)

Yarn Only Knots

N Y S


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)

Not Yesterdays soup

T S P


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2022)

Tag  Sale Postponed

G   E    D


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

Get Educated Dan

T D N


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2022)

Take down Notice

E N E


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2022)

Evaporative Negativity Eon

E Y N


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2022)

Eating Yogurt Now

G T W


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2022)

*Get Trigger's Wallet

M G B*


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)

Might Go Big

T O G


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

Theories Of Geophysics

S F S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2022)

Sewing  Frank's  Socks  

G  S   S


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2022)

Getting some space

G E E


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2022)

Great  Exciting  Event


T   G   T


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

Tom Get Terry

M T Y


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2022)

More Tapioca Yogurt

E A T


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

Every Ant Tries

Y T S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2022)

Yellow  Tulips  Seen

W   S   N


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Waning Sun Needed

G N D


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2022)

Gather Nine Dandelions 

R E S


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

Rescue Edna's Swan

E S N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2022)

Eerie  Sea  Nettle

E  A  E


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2022)

Eat Another Egg

T R G


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2022)

The  Rose  Garden

E  E  N


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

Every Evening Now

Y G W


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2022)

Yodeling ghosts wail 

G S L


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 7, 2022)

*Gather Some Lilies

R E S*


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)

Rest Easy Sam

T Y M


----------



## tinytn (Aug 7, 2022)

Take your Medicine

E R E


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2022)

Everyone runs everywhere.

E S E


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2022)

Everyone stops everywhere ..

E  S  E


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2022)

Earl saw Edna

L W A


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2022)

Laura   wandered  around ..

A   D   D


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)

After David Digs

R D S


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2022)

Regular  Daily  Service

R   Y   E


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2022)

Reading Your Envelope

G R E


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 14, 2022)

Grace Read Everything!

E D G


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2022)

Extremely  Damaged  Goods

Y  D  S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2022)

*Your Daily Swim

R Y M*


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2022)

Rice You Made

E U E


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2022)

Everyday  Urban  Explorer

Y    N    R


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2022)

You Need Relaxation

U D N


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

Under Draining Net

R G T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2022)

Red Garden Tomato

D   N   O


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

Day's Nearly Over

S Y R


----------



## tinytn (Aug 18, 2022)

Sometimes your Right!

S R T


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2022)

Stay Right There

YTE


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

You Tried Enough

U D H


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 19, 2022)

Until Disaster Happens


L R S


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2022)

Let's Remain Sober

SNR


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2022)

Should  Never  Race

D   R    E


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2022)

Did Ronald Eat

D D T


----------



## tinytn (Aug 20, 2022)

Did Donald Treat??

D D T


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 20, 2022)

Double Down Ted

E N D


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2022)

Even Ned Drinks

N D S


----------



## tinytn (Aug 21, 2022)

Noah doesn't snore 

H T E


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

Hungry Tummies Echo

Y S O


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

Yaks Sing Opera

S G A


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2022)

*Send Gail Along

D L G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2022)

do lions gargle?

B N W


----------



## tinytn (Aug 22, 2022)

Better not whine..

R T E


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2022)

remember that easter

K G E


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)

King George Eats

G E S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2022)

Getting Extra Sandwiches

G A S


----------



## tinytn (Aug 23, 2022)

Going away soon 

G Y N


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2022)

get your nylons

h o s


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 24, 2022)

Help our seniors

k d n


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)

Kids Don't  Nuzzle

S T E


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2022)

See the error

E   E   R


----------



## tinytn (Aug 25, 2022)

Everyone easily rejected

E Y D


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2022)

Every Yak Dances

Y K S


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2022)

You  Keep  Safe

U   P   E


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2022)

Umbrella Prepared Engage

A D E


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2022)

adding, dividing everyone

p u w


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2022)

Pearl Under Water

L R R


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2022)

Liquid Resembles Rain

D S N


----------



## Medusa (Sep 3, 2022)

Down Spout Near

O R T


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2022)

Observe  Right  Turn

E  T   N


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

Every Teen  Now

Y N W


----------



## Medusa (Sep 3, 2022)

Yearns Nor Wants

S R S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2022)

Suspect Remained Silent

TDT


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Tap Dancing Today

P G Y


----------



## Medusa (Sep 4, 2022)

Prancing Gaily Youth

G Y H


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

Give You Hell

E U L


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2022)

*Eddie uses licorice!

U S F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2022)

United States Forever!

D S R


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2022)

Don't Steal Roses

T L S


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

three little siblings

U W P


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Upstairs William played

S M D


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2022)

See More Discoveries  

E  E  S


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Edith Enjoys Soup

H S P


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2022)

He Stole Pastries

E E S


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Easter Eggs Soon

R S N


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

Ruth  Sings Numbers

H S S


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

high school sweethearts

b c e


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2022)

Birthday  Card  Enclosed

Y  D   D


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

Yellow Duck Dancing

W K G


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2022)

White Kangaroo Growling

E O G


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)

Every Ogre Growls

Y E S


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

yesterday's evening's service

D F D


----------



## tinytn (Sep 14, 2022)

Dunking for Doughnuts

E


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2022)

Growing  Rain Season

G   N   N


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2022)

Giving Nuns nothing

G S G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2022)

Game  Show  Gimmicky

E   W    Y


----------



## tinytn (Sep 16, 2022)

Everyone wanted Yoguart 

E D T


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 17, 2022)

everyone down there

K E P


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 17, 2022)

*Keep Every Picture

U F D*


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)

Under Foggy Day

R Y Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 17, 2022)

RUINING YOUR YARD

G R D


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2022)

Growing Red Dahila's

G D S


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2022)

Growing  Dark  Sky

G  K   Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2022)

Geeks Kick Yaks

S K S


----------



## tinytn (Sep 18, 2022)

Sometimes Kangaroo's Spit

S S T


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

Saving Some Time

G E E


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2022)

*Gather Every Egg

F M H*


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)

Farmer Moves Hay

R S Y


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2022)

Rhinos slurp yogurt 

S P T


----------



## tinytn (Sep 30, 2022)

Sometimes Parrots talk, 

S S K


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

Silver Sunny Koalas

R Y S


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2022)

Raise Your  Standards

E  R   S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2022)

Eat rhubarb sandwiches 

T B S


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)

To be sensible

O E E


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2022)

*One Every Easter!

E Y R*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 2, 2022)

Enter yon rover!

R N R


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2022)

Run Nevile Run

N E N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2022)

*Never Eat Nails

R T S*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2022)

Rope tastes stringy 

E S Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2022)

Easy Sunday Yawn

Y Y N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2022)

*Yolanda Yodels Now!

A S W*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2022)

Awesome song writer 

E G  R


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2022)

E G R

Eggs Got rotten

S T N


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 3, 2022)

Scrapple tastes nasty.

E S Y


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2022)

Energetic smart   youngsters

C  T  S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2022)

Cook the sausages 

K E S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2022)

*Keep Every Scrap

P Y P*


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2022)

Purple Yelling People

E G E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2022)

Every  Gift  enjoyed

Y   T   D


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2022)

Yetis talk Danish 

S K H


----------



## tinytn (Oct 5, 2022)

Someone keeps  hollering!   

E S G


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2022)

Early Singing Girl

Y G L


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2022)

Your  Garden Landscaping

R   N    G


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)

Right Now! George.

T W E


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2022)

Talk Without Eating

K T G


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)

Kiss The Goat

S E T


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 9, 2022)

Side Effects  Toxic

E   S   C


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2022)

Escaping Sunday Chiuch

G Y H


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2022)

Get yak horseradish 

T K H


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2022)

Take Carmen's Horse

E S E


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2022)

Easy Sunday Evening

Y Y G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2022)

Your  Yellow  Gown

R   W   N


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2022)

Runny wet nose 

Y T E


----------



## tinytn (Oct 12, 2022)

Your term ended

R M D


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2022)

Raving Mad Dog

G D G


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 14, 2022)

George digs graves

E S S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2022)

Early  Saturday  Siesta

Y    Y   A


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2022)

Yodeling Yetis About

G S T


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2022)

Girls Sing Tonight

S G T


----------



## tinytn (Oct 15, 2022)

Singing Guys Tomorrow

G S W


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2022)

Ghost started wailing 

T D G


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

Try Dodging Geese

Y G E


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 16, 2022)

*Yodeling Gets Easier!

G S R*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 16, 2022)

Get started rowing!

T D G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2022)

Take down gradually.

E   N   Y


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2022)

*Ernie Never Yodeled

E R D*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2022)

Elephants remember donuts

S R S


----------



## tinytn (Oct 17, 2022)

Sometimes Rabbits Sneeze

S S E


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2022)

Sunny Summer Evening

Y R G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2022)

Young  Rebellious  Girl

G   S   L


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2022)

Grow Some Leaves 

W E S


----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2022)

Wedding envelopes saved

G S D


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2022)

Good Sunday Dinner

D Y R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2022)

Declutter  your  room.

R   R  M


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2022)

Ruby Remember Mary

Y R Y


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2022)

Yogurt resembles yuk 

T S K


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2022)

The  Same  Kind

E  E  D


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2022)

Everyone Eats Damper

E S R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2022)

Expect Some Rain 

T E N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2022)

Tell Everyone   Now

L  E  W


----------



## tinytn (Oct 28, 2022)

Let everyone Worry

T E Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

Tell Every Yak

L Y K


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2022)

Loved your knickers

D R S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2022)

Don't remember something...  

T R G


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2022)

Tried Reading Geography

D G Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2022)

Dog Gets Yak

K


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2022)

Drop last letters only Tish   

G S K  ^^^^

Grab some kisses

B E S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 29, 2022)

*Behave Every Sunday

E Y Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 30, 2022)

Evan  yodeled yesterday

N  D  Y


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2022)

*Neal Dusted Yaks

L D S*


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)

Later Day Saints

R Y S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2022)

*Remember Yaks Sing

R S G *


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2022)

Recycled Some Garbage

D E E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2022)

Do everything  efficiently.

O  G   Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2022)

One Goose yawned

E E D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2022)

Early  Evening  Dinner

Y  G   R


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)

Yesterdays Growing Rose

S G E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2022)

Saved  Geeky  Email

D  Y   L


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2022)

Don't Yodel Long 

T L G


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2022)

Take littel Gulps

E L S


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)

Eels Love Salt

S E T


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2022)

Someone's eating toast 

S G T


----------



## tinytn (Nov 6, 2022)

Someone got Time?

E T E


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2022)

Eating toasted eggplant

G D T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2022)

Great  Day  Traveling

T   Y   G


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2022)

Today You Go

Y U O


----------



## tinytn (Nov 7, 2022)

You use Olives?

U E S


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 7, 2022)

*Under Every Stone

R Y E *


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 7, 2022)

Read your encyclopedia!

D R A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2022)

Diary Read Aloud

Y D D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2022)

Yellow  Daisy  Duck

W   Y  K


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2022)

Where's your Kite?

S R E


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 8, 2022)

Soaring round earth!

G D H


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2022)

Guns do Harm

S O M


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)

Sun on me

N N E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2022)

Nothing  New  Elsewhere

G  W  E


----------



## tinytn (Nov 10, 2022)

Growing Wiser Everyday

G  R Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2022)

Getting Red Yams

G D S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2022)

Good diet Soda

D T A


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2022)

Don't Touch Adam

T H M


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2022)

Taught him Music

T M C


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2022)

Too Many Cartoons

O Y S


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 14, 2022)

Obstinate  Young  Sister

E  G   R


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 14, 2022)

Endless Gnarled Rope

S D E


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2022)

Sliding down evenly

G N Y


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2022)

Got new Yoyo

T W O


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)

Today Was Observing

Y S G


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2022)

You're saying G'day

V B A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2022)

Very  Bad  Advice

Y  D  E


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 16, 2022)

*Yolanda didn't eat!

A T T*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2022)

Another Tea Time

R A E


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2022)

Rats always eat

S S T


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2022)

Stop Saying That

P G T


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2022)

Pig's got talent

S T T


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2022)

Sing that tune 

G T E


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2022)

Get That Energy

T T Y


----------



## Gemma (Nov 20, 2022)

Tamara talks Yiddish

A S H


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2022)

Ask  Something  Helpful.

K   G   L


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2022)

Keep going Left .

P G T


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2022)

Pink Gymnastic Tights

K C S


----------



## Gemma (Nov 21, 2022)

Kitchen Cabinet Sticks

N T S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2022)

Nine times Seven   (63)   

E S N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

Eat Some Nuts

T E S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2022)

Try eating Sauerkraut 

Y G T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2022)

You've Got Talent

E T T


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2022)

Everyone's talented today

S D Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2022)

Sunny Day Yesterday

Y Y Y


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2022)

Yetis Yodel Yearly 

S L Y


----------



## Gemma (Nov 26, 2022)

Silly Little Yak

Y E K


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2022)

Yes, everyone knows

S E S


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

Some emergency stuff

E Y F


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2022)

Elves Yodel Flat 

S L T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2022)

Starting Lineup Today

G  P  Y


----------



## tinytn (Nov 29, 2022)

Good Pie, Yolanda!

D E A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 29, 2022)

*Dogs Eat Alright

S T T*


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

Silly Tiny Tot

Y Y T


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 29, 2022)

*Yolanda yodels, too!

A S O*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 29, 2022)

Ask Someone's opinion 

K S N


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 29, 2022)

Kiss someone new!

S E W


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2022)

Solar Energy Windmill

R Y L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2022)

Rub your leg

L C A


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2022)

Ladies Circle Around

S E D


----------



## Gemma (Nov 30, 2022)

Special Education Department

L N T


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

Lovely Nina Talks

Y A S


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 2, 2022)

You are silly

J K M


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2022)

Jousting Knights Manage

G S E


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2022)

Grocery Shoppers Exhausted

YSD


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 6, 2022)

Yard  Sale  Display

D  E   Y


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2022)

Don't Encourage Yodeling

T E G


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

The Elf Giggles

E F S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 6, 2022)

*Every Fellow Smiles

Y W S*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2022)

You where sad

L H D


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2022)

Lemon Heavenly Dessert

N  Y  T


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2022)

New York Transit

G C H


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

Great Charlies Hat

T S T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2022)

Total  Sales Tax

L  S  X


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2022)

Look! Santa's Xerox !

K S X


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2022)

Keep Some Xanax

P E X


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2022)

Post everyone's  X-Ray

T S Y


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2022)

*Take Some Yogurt

E E T*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2022)

Eat Eighteen Tacos 

T N S


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2022)

Take  nap soon.

E  P  N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2022)

Ever pick Nutshells?

R K S


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2022)

Ready? Kick Start

Y K T


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2022)

Yodelers Know Things 

S W S


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

Secrets within songs

S N S


----------



## Gemma (Dec 16, 2022)

Sun Not Shining

N T G


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 16, 2022)

Not Too Good

T O D


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Took Over Driving

K R G


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 16, 2022)

*Keep Ringing Girls

P G S*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 16, 2022)

Pigs got Slaughtered

S T D


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2022)

Side Trip Documented

E  P   D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2022)

Excellent Police Department

T E T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 17, 2022)

*Try Every Trade

Y Y E*


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2022)

Yellow Yams Eating

W S G


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2022)

Wall  Street  Gains


L   T   S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2022)

Llamas Talk Swahili 

S K I


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2022)

Sometimes kids Interact

S S T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2022)

*Sisters Sat Together

S T R *


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2022)

Sales   Tax  Rip-Off

S   X    F


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2022)

Some Xbox Fun

E X N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2022)

*Extra Xylophones Needed

A S D*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2022)

All Snails Dawdle 

L S E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2022)

Lets sell eggs 

S L S


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)

Some Like Sleet

E E T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2022)

Early  Evening  Trip

Y  G   P


----------



## Gemma (Dec 19, 2022)

Yellow Granny Panties

W Y S


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2022)

Wet Yams Suck

T S K


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2022)

Transylvanians sniff kilts 

S F S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2022)

Songs for Susie

G R S


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2022)

Girls Rule Society

S E Y


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2022)

*Send Every Yak

D Y K*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2022)

Dumb Yak's Kick !!  

B S K


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)

Bears stop kicking

S P G


----------



## Gemma (Dec 23, 2022)

Stop Procrastinating Girl!

P G L


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2022)

Piggy Got Lost

Y T T


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2022)

Your Tall Tales

R L S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2022)

Roosters Like Sleepwalking 

S E G


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2022)

Swans Eat Grasshoppers

S T S


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 25, 2022)

Side Trip   Scheduled

E   P   D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2022)

Ever Play Domino's ?

R Y S


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2022)

Really Young Swans

Y G S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 26, 2022)

*Yaks Go Swimming

S O G*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 26, 2022)

Same old games

E D S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2022)

Eat Donut Sandwiches 

T T S


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2022)

Tasting the soup

G E P


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2022)

Guessing everyone's Prepared

G S D


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

Great Slow Dance

T W E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2022)

Ted  wants  everything.

D   S  G


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2022)

Doris sings great

S S T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2022)

Save some time

E  E  E


----------



## Gemma (Dec 30, 2022)

Ever Eat Escargot?

R T T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2022)

Rain  Tree  Theory

N  E  Y


----------



## tinytn (Dec 30, 2022)

News Every Year

S Y R


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2022)

Some Yearly Resolutions

E Y S


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2022)

Earn  Your  Stripes

N  R  S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 31, 2022)

Never Read Scripts.

R D S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 31, 2022)

*Red Dainty Swimsuit

D Y T*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 31, 2022)

Don't you tell .

T U L


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)

Do your time

O R E


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2022)

Overcooked rubbery eggs

D Y S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 31, 2022)

Drink your Soda

K R A


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2023)

Kiss Ron Again

S N N


----------



## tinytn (Jan 4, 2023)

Summer Northern Nights

R N S


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2023)

Regular  Nightly  Show

R  Y  W


----------



## tinytn (Jan 4, 2023)

Remember your  wife.

R R E


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2023)

Red Roses Engage

D S E


----------



## tinytn (Jan 5, 2023)

Dead Spiders everywhere

D S E


----------



## Tish (Friday at 2:39 PM)

Does Sam Eat

S M T


----------



## tinytn (Friday at 5:31 PM)

Salty mountain Tea

Y N A


----------



## JustBonee (Saturday at 8:43 AM)

You never   answered.

U   R   D


----------



## Tish (Saturday at 1:41 PM)

Under Rated Drama

R D A


----------



## Sparky (Monday at 12:12 PM)

Rhinos Dance Anything 

S E G


----------



## Tish (Monday at 12:27 PM)

Some Eggplants Grow

E S W


----------



## Gemma (Monday at 5:40 PM)

Extra slimly worms

A Y S


----------



## Pink Biz (Monday at 8:37 PM)

Angry Young Students

Y G S


----------



## Tish (Tuesday at 8:28 PM)

Your giggling sister

R G R


----------



## Sparky (Yesterday at 11:48 AM)

Rhubarb goes red 

B S D


----------



## tinytn (Yesterday at 12:16 PM)

Been Snowing downtown 

N G N


----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 12:55 PM)

New Generation Now

W N W


----------

